# 2009 Weight Losing Thread



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Who else is in? 

I wasn't serious last year.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Im certainly IN... This time i will keep it off


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm in.I will try.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

DAMMIT!!! I am in! 

225lbs now... Would love to see 200 again...190 would be amazing!!

Going to take advantage of the gyms "New Years Resolution" Deals they always sem to have!


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Count me in....I now have to order my clothes from "Omar the Tent Maker" and I have to loose some of this before the circus comes to town! But I will start on Monday, not today! Corned Beef and Cabbage, Apple Smoked Pork Loin, Black eyed Peas and Ham....mmmmmm.


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm in also.. I am at 225 but would like to see 190 again..


Greg


----------



## Sharkbite (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm in. I weighed in at 196 last night and am aiming for 170 and hoping to get rid of my CPAP. 

Happy New Year,
DJ


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

Light weights! I am 360 trying to get 100 pounds off this year. So I am definetly in. Anyone want to go to the Y in Alvin Mon, Wed and Fridays? Or what ever. Just need to get into a routine and always easier with a "buddy".


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I will be in on one condition. You fellas have to check back in and kick my a** when I don't get it done!


----------



## Joester (May 22, 2008)

*Im in*

:cheers:Im in all 237# of lard ***. Trying to tell the wife how much I have invested in this gut and how we are going to take a big loss! Shes not listening. lol


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

thot about shedding 165 lbs of ugly fat but CT750 says "divorce still sux"...........

guess i'll keep'er


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

not me. i'll pass. i'm 6'-6" and 299.99 lbs of solid ... chick magnet. :spineyes:


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I guess I am in. I thought I was still "Buff", til my wife took a picture of me getting out of the shower the other night. Then the "Buff" looked more like "Puff".

6' 2" and around 330 pounds. I have some to shed too.

How does this work, other than losing weight??? Do we post up results every so often???? Pictures??? Or do we just take everyones word on it??

I too am starting on the 5th. Fried catfish in peanut oil, tonight for supper. Brisket tomorrow.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

what's your wife doing taking a picture of you getting out of the shower?


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I am in, had dropped about 30 lbs but after the holidays I am back to 330 lbs. Starting on the 5th........


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I could stand to lose 10 lbs. of ugly fat ! No, I am not going to cut off my head.
For the time being (while I am losing weight) just tell me how am I supposed to keep pants on the shape of a funnel !! lol


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

I started right before thanksgiving. was 167, now 161. im out of country so its harder to eat right, i get back home this weekend so i start again where i left off.

my fighting weight is 152lbs, should be there in 6 weeks.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Count me in again. Still trying to loose some #'s


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> what's your wife doing taking a picture of you getting out of the shower?


I guess to show me, that what I am seeing in the mirror every day looks a little different from the cameras eye. It does too. If you think you look all nice and fit. Take a picture in the buff and see where you can use some improvements.

My wife and daughter are in there doing their Wii fit exercises and that thing is bad to the bone. I exceed its weight limit and it won't let me on.

I've been mentally preparing myself for what is ahead as far as losing weight. I hope it goes as planned. I'm not doing it to look good, I'm doing it to be healthier. I'm putting alot of stress on this old body.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm in. I started on Dec. 29. It's too bad that I negated all of that exercise with multiple Pacificos last night.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

This year I'm out. I'm looking at cancer surgery and treatment--it wouldn't be a fair fight. Good luck, y'all, and I'll eat some jello for you!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok what's the rules??? but I'm in @ 210 wanting to get down to 190 - should be easy huh???


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

I am ready to get serious to lose 40 pounds this year! I am now happily divorced (as of 8/15/08) and have a lot less stress in my life to help me keep me focused on getting back into shape. I plan to start on the 5th as well. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

Starting at 330 this morning, just took a walk and 1/2 mile killed my back. So how are we going to do this? And who is John Galt?
Craig


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I am in again this year starting at 340. I had a good start last year but gained it all back and more!


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm in at 230. Guess I better start exercising and eating better. Man I'm going to miss Sonic, Whataburger, McDonalds, and most of all, good ole sweet tea (w/ sugar). I did take up Geocaching a few months ago which requires hiking and biking, so hopefully that will help. Going on a "CachinSpree" (cachin' username) tomorrow outside of Angleton. Thanks - 69rrvert


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I'm in at about 335. 

Won a 3 month gym membership with several personal training sessions at a Christmas party this year so I'm off to a good start anyway. First real session is tomorrow. Would love to get back down to the old game day weight of 200#. Wouldn't mind being able to give up some of the dozen pills I pop every day and the CPAP too.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

69RRVERT said:


> I did take up Geocaching a few months ago which requires hiking and biking, so hopefully that will help. Going on a "CachinSpree" (cachin' username) tomorrow outside of Angleton. Thanks - 69rrvert


Hi 69rrvert look up WTT-B2 on gc.com that's us - enjoy your spree caching tomorrow.

WT


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

> I've been mentally preparing myself for what is ahead as far as losing weight. I hope it goes as planned. I'm not doing it to look good, I'm doing it to be healthier. I'm putting alot of stress on this old body.


Ditto for me Gator gar.

I quit tobacco 2 years ago and gained a few. I got real lazy in 2008 and gained 40 more and thus was in no shape for exercising  I'd like to give those 40 back. My bones werent made for carrying 235 pounds, just ask my knees and my back.

I gained the same weight and lost it about 10 years ago. Eating right and exercise was the key for me.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm in, i'm 192 and need to be 168


----------



## BIGGEN98 (Jun 11, 2006)

I am in also, starting at 294 pounds. I am shooting to get back down to at least 230 pounds. Wanted to do it in 2008 but with our first child that came to us in April plus many other things I just kept putting it off. I am going to get serious about it this year though. Sounds like 01-05-09 is a good starting date for me as well.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I have an idea that will make you Buddhas' lose those moobs, bellies and arses. Post up a pic of yourself at every week update. Blur your face if you wish. I and a few others will be more than happy to heckle your fatarses into weight loss or shame. Those peeps on the Biggest Loser are up on national tv in tights! I don't wanna hear no chit. GET IT! :an4:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I was waiting for this ....starting at 231...v to 200. Everything "white" is out.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Whew*

Im in. I did well in '07 but '08 was a tough year. Twice under the knife meant I spent have the year in my recliner with the remote. Not good. Anyway, Im facing another operation that might be prolonged if Id get some of this lard off. Promised the wife and kids Id shoot for 100lbs by my birthday in December. Im at 315 right now. Best way I have found for this to go in the past is a % loss, just as they do in the Biggest Loser Show, that way its fair for a 190lb guy trying to lose versus a 350lb guy. Good luck everyone, I like the pic idea. Seeing a pic of myself that was taken a few days ago set of the alarm bells. Gonna give it a shot.

Z


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

I'm in. haven't weighed in but I know its time to get it off.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok I'm in.. 235 now and need to be around 185-190.


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

In it to win it! im at 6'3 258 want o get down to 235


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm in, 6'4", 320#, working towards 280. I downloaded an awesome app on my Iphone called Lose It!. It was free and it is awesome! It tracks all the calories of food you eat, graphs your weight loss/goals, and graphs your daily/weekly calorie consumption. It even credits you calories if you exercise. I have been inputing my consumption in it for a week now and it is amazing how much/how many calories you cram down your throat in a day. Makes you think twice about that Jumbo Jack.....


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm in for 40, but I'll be ecstatic with 25.  1/15/09 sounds like a good start date to me. I'll get to eat cake on muh birfday. hehehe

Elaine


----------



## Tesamon (Oct 27, 2005)

*Up and Down,Up and Down,Up and Down,,,*

Well I started off at 278, Got down to 240, Back to somewere around 245.(afraid to find out) How about you Chuckster??? Up (sorry Ms Chuckster) for the challenge. I might go all out and get the boat wet this year.... In your case I know that would be asking alot...198Lbs here I come(sorry again Ms Chuckster) back to 1976....:doowapsta


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

227# here goal 200# would love to see 195#


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Im in also. But i got a early start, like last year. Already down 40. The goal is 200, not pounds but dollars. thats what i spend out of pocket a month on pills. 
200 $ a month is a lot of fishin stuff i need or just would really like to have.
BTW whats a CPAP
castaway


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

castaway300 said:


> BTW whats a CPAP
> castaway


It's an air pump to keep us fatarses sad3sm breathing while we sleep!?! :spineyes: It also makes our spouses happy because we don't snore anymore!! :bounce:

*Continuous pressure devices*


Fixed-pressure *CPAP* (Continuous Positive Airway Pressure)
 A continuous positive airway pressure (CPAP) machine was initially used mainly by patients for the treatment of sleep apnea at home, Obstructive sleep apnea occurs when the upper airway becomes narrow as the muscles relax naturally during sleep. This reduces oxygen in the blood and causes arousal from sleep. _The CPAP machine stops this phenomenon by delivering a stream of compressed air via a hose to a nasal pillow, nose mask or full-face mask, splinting the airway (keeping it open under air pressure) so that unobstructed breathing becomes possible, reducing and/or preventing apneas and hypopneas_. ................This has the additional benefit of reducing or eliminating the extremely loud snoring that sometimes accompanies sleep apnea.
For some patients, the improvement in the quality of sleep and quality of life due to CPAP treatment will be noticed after a single night's use. *Often, the patient's sleep partner also benefits from markedly improved sleep quality, due to the amelioration of the patient's loud snoring.*

Jeff


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

now i know. thanks


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

*dont wana....but i gotta*

i gotta git rid of my shed . i was fun for a while.....handy to set you'r beer on, heck even a plate of food restin on it is the perfect hight while sittin in the recliner. i'm gonna miss him, but, jist being able to see if my shoes are tied will kinda make up for it being gone. i'm inclosing a foto of him....and jist because i'm tring to stay in a positive frame of mind, i'm callin it my "before" foto. this badboy has sure been gittin in the way alot lately. i'm startin at 239.98 pounds. i think the dark beer is what i'm gonna miss the most. if any of yall find a way to loose weight while drinkin, not exercizin, or havin to eat veggies......pm me right away!


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

lookin at the foto now, i jist got an idea for a beltbuckle flashlight.........it would shine perfect on the ground in front of me.!


----------



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

folks don't get in the mindset IT WON"T EVER HAPPEN TO ME...i work two full time jobs and am very active ...four weeks ago i had a mild heart attack ...i am six foot and weighed 248 at the time....i am down to 215 now and working towards 200 even....I am 52 years old and really still in pretty good shape...diet is what got me....mexican food every chance i get (i think i am part mexican) and fried everything..i will be watching the board with you folks and keeping you posted on my weight loss...good luck in this endeavor.....moneypit...aka dave


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*i'm in - who's gonna track???*



John Galt said:


> Who else is in?
> 
> I wasn't serious last year.


ok john, you brought it up...you have to track it (us)!!!

could keep up 2 ways...

1) everyone who wants in send a pm to you with the number of pounds they want to lose. loss report is every friday.

2) everyone who wants in send a pm to you with their weight. weigh in report is every friday.

could run it for 1Q09, 2Q09, 3Q09 and 4Q09 with winners each quarter.

i'm in if some retired feller (or some of you skinny fellers!) wants to track it. i don't have the time!

mm1:walkingsm


----------



## Spiderweb (May 22, 2004)

*I'm going to try again*

Put spiderweb on the list. I am still 265 and need to drop a 90 or so.

spidy


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

I am in! 265# on the nurses scale at work. I was 335# two years ago. I have found it is easer to lose one pound every week or two than 10 lbs. a month. I use to lose 10 and then gain 15. The minute I feel full I quit eating and I try to watch what I am eating. I have thrown many a vendor supplied tacos away half eaten. Also every time I lose 5 lbs. I treat myself to a pint of Blue Bell Pecan Praline ice-cream. I just had to change my eating habits but still eat stuff that tastes good.
 When I got out of Marine Boot Camp in 1968 at 220 lbs. the weight charts listed me at 190 lbs. In those days the Marines did not graduate fat recruits. I would just like to see 230 or 240.


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

*count me in*

I am at #344 I have gained 60+ lbs since quitting smoking two years ago I would like to get down to 220 its not gonna be easy though I have given up smoking and abought 90% of my drinking and abought all I have left is food it's gonna take a lot of hard work and prayer to get their but I am going to give it a go ,if I dont I will not be hear next year to tell yall abought it at the rate my health is declineing.I need to get off this pill wagon I am taking so many meds I dont know what they are all for ,3 for diabetis ,3 for blood pressure ,2 for colesteral ,1 for gout and one for prostrate.Heck if i could get off the meds and cut back on my grocery bill I might be able to buy a boat to go fishing in!


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

IM IN! Started 2008 at 280# finished at 250 so that was a start but I have to get down to 215# before my doc will do my surgery I have been putting off for 3 years to repair my hernia from my last surgery (looks like I am pregnant w/ an alien!)! Also need to quit smoking and get my cholesterol under control before I die and leave my wife rich when she is still young and attractive enough to enjoy all my insurance money!


----------



## Big Boy (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm in too. I started four months ago and went from 253 to 211 currently. Would like to get to around 185 and see what that looks like...


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm totally in already started and everything was at 321 now down to 312 trying to get to 220.


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

6'6" 265 and need to get down to 225. I quit smoking a year ago and think I'm ready to start phase 2! Lose the Gut! This pic was a month or so ago.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)




----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

Why doesn't my 24 hour fitness have a escalator? That stinks! I want my money back!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I'm in. 248# going to 190#.

I have started a chart to track everyone's progress.

If you want to be added to the chart, PM me your screen name and current weight. PM me your current weight every Friday or Saturday. I will track % loss like on Biggest Loser. I will post top 3 biggest losers every week.


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

I would like to get in on this. Quit smoking almost a year ago, now I need to get weight off!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*How winners are determined?*

I have started receiving PMs and posting to the weight loss chart. I will not share the info wiht anyone except to post weekly winners. I will PM % lost to everyone sending weekly info.

I propose weekly and cumulative progress be posted for top 3 in each catagory each week, and a monthly winner be declared. That way folks can join throughout the year and still compete, or if someone has a bad month, they can get back on the horse the next month.

Total % loss from last Friday of previous month to final Friday of current month determines the winner. Please be honest with reported weight.

I will personally send a $10 Academy gift card to the monthly winner for incentive.

Please let me know what you think about this.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> I have started receiving PMs and posting to the weight loss chart. I will not share the info wiht anyone except to post weekly winners. I will PM % lost to everyone sending weekly info.
> 
> I propose weekly and cumulative progress be posted for top 3 in each catagory each week, and a monthly winner be declared. That way folks can join throughout the year and still compete, or if someone has a bad month, they can get back on the horse the next month.
> 
> ...


Best Idea ever. I am looking forward to getting my first gift card at the end of the month. Started at 321 on Sunday and am down to 312 as of yesterday evening.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Posting results*

I will post results on Mondays to give everyone the weekend to send me their Friday weight.

Thanks to ********* for his suggestions. I know this will be hot for the next few months, then slow down as we hit summer, but I intend to track it all year as long as 2 or more are participating.

Please continue to PM me with your screen name and starting weight. I know some of you posted it on the board, but before I add you to the official contest, I want you to OK it with a PM.

Thanks
Ty


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i started awhile back and was doing great until ike then i kinda fell off the wagon! what was working for me was doing about 1200 or less a day of calories, i would basicly have a banana in the morning with a cup of coffee , coffee is calorie free but the cream and sugar aint. then lunch would be a turkey weiner a whole wheat tortilla and for supper a chicken breast baked with a small red tater , no rolls, no white bread etc, no white rice, and make sure you drink a few 16 oz. bottles 0f water everyday-4 of them a day, maybe take a good multi-vitamin a day too, i was doing about 800-1000 cals. a day , my dr. wanted me to do 1200 though, and i lost 26 lbs, the first month which i know was mostly water weight, the 2end month was abot 14 and the 3rd about 12 so it worked, and monday moning ill be on it again, ohh yea eat a lot of baby spinach and broccoli too, use the fat free dressing if you have to have somethin on your veggies, have some fesh fruirs too, blueberries, strawberries, (fresh, not many calories an baby carrots,, heres a link to a losing weight question i ask here awhile back you may find some good info., good luck, ive got a scale coming in the mail next week! and i can tell you now its more expensive to eat the right things to diet with!http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=167848


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Contrary to my earlier post, I have added everyone below to my tracking spreadsheet.

If you do not have a starting weight beside your name, please provide me one.

If you want to be removed from the spreadsheet (contest), please let me know.

Let's do this!

Great start Roundman! 

texxan1 - 230
bzrk180 - 225
subsea78 - 225
sharkbite - 196
bigjim75 - 360
joester - 337
gator gar - 330
wadingfool - 330
Wildthings - 210
EGT Limited - 330
TX Chicken - 340
69rrvert - 230
Brew - 335
Wisslbritches - 235
Kenner21 - 192
Biggen98 - 294
V-bottom - 231
Jmack - 235
Country7 - 258
ReelAggies - 320
Tesamon - 245
Pasadenaman - 227
Jake/Jenny - 240
Moneypit - 215
Spiderweb - 265
Rsmith - 265
Danduhman - 344
Br1006 - 250
Bigboy - 211
Proskiff - 265
********* - 315
Boatpaint - 178
Essayons75 - 248

No starting weight

John Galt
railman
chuck
titusbass
cap-n-red
Dano
lat22
Omanja
Dannymac
Txgoddess
Castaway300
Monkeyman1
Roundman


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

next week when i get my new digital scale ill let you know my weight and the listings of some there will look like there skinny to compare to me , in june when i started i was 426 , i went to the doctor(after i finally found one after ike, utmb down and all) in texas city in november, the digital scale said 373 but i kinda fell back and im not sure it regestired my weighht right, i shoulda reweighed but went on , i have another dr's, appointment 1st of june, but like i say i ordered a scale, this was all leading up to before ike to lose as much as i could before i get the weight loss surgery, but ive always felt if i could do this on my own i would skip the surgery, but its dang hard!


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Mine wasn't on the list so it's

Bigcountryjc 312


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm in. My 3 young and lean teenage boys have teased me enough. It is time to squat or get off the pot. If I am going to see their kids born, I better change my lifestyle quick. I would love to see 190 again but 200 is more reasonable.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I have had a few folks say that they will make a minor contribution to the monthly winner, so, if the monthly winner is OK with it, I will post their address so anyone can send small stuff in congratulations. I think that will make it fun, just keep the stuff appropriate please.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

If anyone in the Kingood area is interested in having a fun, informal, free, bootcamp type of workout please PM me. I retired 3 years ago from the Army and have gained 50 lbs. I know all of the physical training formation commands, exercises, and cadence. 

I can teach you and your spouses and friends as we workout. We can schedule 1-2 meetings a week at a local middle school. It would be fun to get some real Army training, just don't laugh when I am sucking wind and need you to take over.

Here is a fun cadence for only the fat boys like me to lead with...

"Morning all you jelly rolls. You got hotdogs and ho-hos hanging out your toes.
If you keep eating you will get fatter, better take your health as a serious matter.
It's a serious matter, it's a serious matter, better take your health as a serious matter.

Morning all you Budweiser Kings. You got sweat pouring out of your jeans,...."


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Sounds good to me maybe we can get some the billy stix guy to give who ever lost the most weight in a set amount of time decided by him a custom made rod  lol


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Great ideas!

I've learned my lesson from past mistakes, though. I'm approaching this as a lifestyle change and I don't expect to lose the 40 lbs in less than 6 months to a year. I have small one week goals to accomplish. They're small enough that I'll hardly notice them (and therefore can stick to them), but the cumulative effect will be noticeable.

For example, my first week's goal is to write down EVERYTHING that I eat or drink. No changes to anything, just concentrating on writing it all down consistently. Second week, I continue the first week's goal and add drinking 8 glasses of water each day. Third week, I continue the first two goals and add 30 minutes of exercise. Fourth week, I average the previous 3 weeks calories (using my food journal) and cut out 200 calories per day. I should lose at least 1/2 lb per week at this point. Fifth week, add another 30 minutes of exercise. Sixth week, cut out some more calories. So on, so forth.

Naturally, there is a lot of leeway here. (It is MY lifestyle change, after all) I might need to continue a goal for an extra week, I might need to "bump up" a goal one week. It's more of a state of mind for me than anything else. I just know me well enough to know that every time I start a "diet," I'll lose 10 lbs the first two weeks... be frustrated, aggravated, bored and feeling deprived by day 21 and back to my old habits by day 28. I didn't gain this weight in a few months and I can't expect to get rid of it and keep it off in a few months. 

Elaine


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Great Post!*

Elaine:

Your advice is right on. Everyone needs to read your logic and weekly methology. It goes against the thrill of quick weight loss, but is logical and definately bears consideration.

You are right about "MY lifestyle change". It is not an "out", but an "in" for everyone making lifestyle changes versus weight loss.

Thanks for sharing.

Ty



txgoddess said:


> Great ideas!
> 
> I've learned my lesson from past mistakes, though. I'm approaching this as a lifestyle change and I don't expect to lose the 40 lbs in lesss than 6 months to a year. I have small one week goals to accomplish. They're small enough that I'll hardly notice them (and therefore can stick to them), but the cumulative effect will be noticeable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey Folks,

If you're serious and you make this fun at the same time do yourself a favor and buy a good bike. After the purchase, ride the darn thing everyday!

You won't believe how fast the weight will fall off. Other side effects will include increased energy, better sleep, and enjoying the outdoors.

Steve


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

thats what i kinda did tx. i started out doing a routine week by week and added a lil more each week , i have a leg problem in my leg and cant walk that far so i go to the seawall and walk so far and then ill rest and walk some more and take a bottle of water, ill go there in the morning and back in the evening , try to eat before 6-7 pm, and nothing after 8 pm, the hardest part is starting and then you kinda get use to it, to me food is like a drug (msg) i think they put that in food to make you want more? anyway i cant really ride a bike but do what i can and the lb's will come off its jus watching what you eat and like you do, i write down every thing each time i eat. them 4 bottles of water a day will flush you out, i was even still having a couple beers in the eve. , one doctor said none while the other said , hey if you are still losing weight go ahead an have a couple (2) not 10, lol


----------



## slotman100 (Jul 25, 2004)

I had a lapband put i last year.went from 342 down to 263 now i am at a stall I want to see 215 again


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Due to a "Senior Moment" or as some call it , a "Brain Fart" , I didn't post my starting weight . It is however 230 # . I'm shooting for 200 or below.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

218lbs 3 years ago. 189lbs now. Shooting for 178lbs.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

O.K. I have all of the weight responses today (by PM and posted on the board) on my spreadsheet. If you are not in yet, please join the competition by providing screen name and current weight by PM to me or post.

I think tommorrow is the "get serious about it" day. If you are already losing, you will beat me this week.

Ty


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

5'11" @ 158, need to gain 15. Need to quit chopping wood and drink more beer.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

Alright, I need to any way. I'm in @ 6'2 and 290#s.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm loaded up on my diet food for this week.. I just ate my last mexican meal for awhile. Goodby Cafe Del Rio. Thanks for flushing my system out awhile ago. I'm ready to begin my next step, in this adventure.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Give you 20*

Cool deal! We'll send 20 lbs your way.

Hey, we are going to have some fun on this thread. You skinny folks throw some mud to make us fatties mad&#8230;really. Yell some fattie outdoor mishaps. Every bit helps. I am tired of losing my breath while rock climbing (this past week). I need a kick in my big ol' a.

Help us look like you so we can *run you down!!!* Just kidding, *humor*, fat and skinny is welcome on this thread.

I think I will have light raspberry vinaigrette with the 3 racks of ribs that I will eat tomorrow. Just kidding, again...cheers!



Profish00 said:


> 5'11" @ 158, need to gain 15. Need to quit chopping wood and drink more beer.


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

*Gotta Do It!!*

Like I told Essayons75 in a PM, I have a 5yr old son and a 2 yr old little girl that are both counting on me to be here for them. 
324lbs. tonight looking for 230lbs. I am not so sure I can get down to my Marine Corps weight of 195. That was in 1986, but I want to see what I can do.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm in - weighed in at 198 and hope to get to 165 by June - we will see...

T-BONE


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Help needed from you skinny fat folks*

I'm sure there are some 2coolers that have struggled with weight in the past, but have trimmed down and stayed down. What is you best advice.

Also, Mont, we have 53 ea. 2coolers in the weight loss contest/program so far. What is the chance of some free 1 month memberships to some of the local fitness centers for the monthly winners.

I am tracking weight loss and they can claim a contribution to the best 2coolers success.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Lets give a little more incentive... I will personally take the Biggest 2cool loser on a full day fishing west galveston bay. (pound wise) This will be for the first 6 months of the year, To end June 31 on a all day fishing trip in West Galveston Bay.

So get your weights in and lets get this pound shedding a rolling.....

If i win, someone has to take me fishing lol


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Great incentive!*

That is a great offer! I know that is a $300-$400 prize, since I don't own a boat and need a guide to find fish.

If I don't win, I will park my 28' bunk house travel trailer at a close RV park for 3 nights to be used while on the fishing trip.

I am going to start a list of prizes and post them for incentive.


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

Texxan1, I will make the same offer for the guys a bit farther south. I will offer a day on the upper Laguna.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

The day i enlisted i was 169.. Aint no way i can get that low, but i can surely try lol


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I enlisted at 192 lbs, went to 168 during boot camp. 

20 year of service later and I was 220 (too many 18 hour days in Division Operations Centers, no daylight or exercise).

Retired to outside sales in 2006 and gained 25 more...my hot wife says it has to go!


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

I love the fishing trip for the guy who loses the most weight pound wise considering i have over 100 lbs to lose i have an advantage.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*fit day*

for those of you - like me - who spend a lot of time in front of a keyboard, http://fitday.com/ is a good, free site to track your weight loss efforts.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

So how is everyone doing I have gone from 321 to 305.2


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Reminder - If you are playing, need a starting weight on the below folks. So far, 54 in contest.

railmantitusbassDanolat22OmanjaDannymacTxgoddessCastaway300Roundmanynggun


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Try that again*

railman
titusbass
Dano
lat22
Omanja
Dannymac
Txgoddess
Castaway300
Roundman
ynggun


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Posting and Prize Winners*

*Here is a clarification on what I will and will not post for public view.*

1. The only total weight (lbs lost) announcement will be for the first 6 months totals, competing for the 2 fishing trips (see below).

2. %loss for the top 3-6 weekly and monthly winners. Everyone else can PM me for their %loss if they don't want to figure it themselves. Here is how to figure it (beginning weight-current weight=weight loss/beginning weight i.e. 215 - 210 = 5/215 = .0233 or 2.33%).

3. I have decided to post no addresses for prizes. I will post monthly winners and you can PM me and I will let you know where to send congrats and prizes. 

*First 6 Months (total lbs lost) Prize Winner Receives*

Two fishing trips hosted by Texxan1 (Galveston area) and Explorer23runner (upper Laguna).

*Monthly Winners (total % weight lost) Receives *

1. 2 ea. $10 Academy gift cards donated by Hook'n'em and Essayons75.

2. Oil change at Brazos Bend Lube and Maintenance donated by Moneypit. 

It's going to be fun!

Ty


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

I'm In! Starting weight 270 lbs.

My goal is a pound a week for 52 weeks.

Thanks,

Hullahopper

Just a thought, it might be worth asking Mont if he wouldn't mind putting a sticky on this thread.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Excellent goal! Good luck!

Elaine


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

*In*

I've got $100 riding on it at work now. Scaled in yesterday at 261#. I forced myself to out 20# on during the Hollidays.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*fish and flax oil?*



monkeyman1 said:


> for those of you - like me - who spend a lot of time in front of a keyboard, http://fitday.com/ is a good, free site to track your weight loss efforts.


if counting calories and fat, should fish oil and flax seed oil be counted like a food? i take these as daily supplements, but they sure hurt the % of calories from fat ratio when i add them to the list.

mm1


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Count me in again this year, last year I did not stay motivated. I need to drop at least 30 lbs.


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

I am starting at 235lbs


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Starting weight for me is 280.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i started around november 13th, at 278, i am now at 223, and dropping!


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Gregr1971 you have surgery or what. 55# in less than 2 months wow. Did you quit eating? I want to know your secret.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Are you still in?*

Below is a PM that I sent earlier. I am gong to shake-up this thread up as we finish the first week. I want to know our combined weight loss for the week. We have a some dedicated members that are going for the win. Remember the 2 knockdown fishing trips for the winners.




E23R

I have about 53 with weights submitted via PM or websites.

I still do not have weights on about 10 that were "in" but never sent me the weight.

I guess about 35 will really go for it. 

I had a marginal week since my sales manager was riding with me, but I may have lost 1-2 pounds. I'm in it for the benefits (mostly from my hottie wife).

Go for what gets you there.

Ty




Explorer23runner said:


> How is it comming with the sperd sheet?


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

We are posting up weights on Fridays or Mondays?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Skinny ***** 2cool dudes*

All y'all, Monkeyman1 is definately one of the most serious takers on this thread. Tell him what you know. I'm going to the fitness guys on the thread to weight in.



monkeyman1 said:


> if counting calories and fat, should fish oil and flax seed oil be counted like a food? i take these as daily supplements, but they sure hurt the % of calories from fat ratio when i add them to the list.
> 
> mm1


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Friday Weight.*



wading_fool said:


> We are posting up weights on Fridays or Mondays?


Give me your Friday weight either Fri-Sat or Sun. depending on your computer Access, but Friday morning is the official weigh-in.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> Give me your Friday weight either Fri-Sat or Sun. depending on your computer Access, but Friday morning is the official weigh-in.


Don't forget the pictures!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

223..slow but moving!!

And I am soooooore from the gym!!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*weighing in!*



essayons75 said:


> Give me your Friday weight either Fri-Sat or Sun. depending on your computer Access, but Friday morning is the official weigh-in.


i'm at 351 (yesterday, forgot this morning). i know it's mostly water right now...been peeing like a faucet. anything downward is encouraging. i'll be away from a computer from now until 1/12.

btw, i'm counting calories, calories from fat, ect. but this is just for my own information on overall health. i'm not taking any diet pills, drinking energy drinks, drinking more coffee...any of that. just watching what i eat and make sure i consume as few calories (and as few calories from fat) as possible and not go around hungry. i eat lots of fruit, salads, some chicken and turkey. i hope the change of diet will make me live longer and feel better. if i happened to win something, well that's just icing on the cake (that i can't eat!) 

good luck to all and have a great weekend.

mm1


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Yall hang in there it will change your life. I weighed 300 pounds last Christmas now I weigh 185. I tried everything for about 15 years and nothing worked. Had to relearn how to cook, eat, and look at food as just food not rewards or pleasure. I went on the weight watchers diet but only used 1/2 to 3/4 of my points. I would lose 1-3 pounds per day on av. had to re do my points every 25 pounds or hit the wall. Now I can keep it off did fine through thanksgiving through new years. Did not exercise till I had lost enough to feel good doing it. It was easy just can not ever go back to the way I was eating and I never want to. Nothing to it but to do it.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Yall hang in there it will change your life. I weighed 300 pounds last Christmas now I weigh 185. I tried everything for about 15 years and nothing worked. Had to relearn how to cook, eat, and look at food as just food not rewards or pleasure. I went on the weight watchers diet but only used 1/2 to 3/4 of my points. I would lose 1-3 pounds per day on av. had to re do my points every 25 pounds or hit the wall. Now I can keep it off did fine through thanksgiving through new years. Did not exercise till I had lost enough to feel good doing it. It was easy just can not ever go back to the way I was eating and I never want to. Nothing to it but to do it.


same thing i hope to achieve. thanks for the encouraging words. now, if i can avoid the steak and taters + alcohol this weekend...


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

here is some pics


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

beer4bait, who is the guy beside the crotch rocket? just kidding, but you look like a different guy!

outta here for the weekend. have a great one...

mm1


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i started as a goal to have weight loss surgery but have seen people that that still didnt work for them and plus maybe complicatins. if i can lose ive even told that doctor ill skip the gastric. i started about 6 months ago, fell off during ike and a couple months but still seem not to gain? anyway when i first weighed at the dr. office i was 426, 1 month later 401, couple more months 388, jus got my new digital scale yesterday and was 372, so i guess you can put my official start @ 372 ? on my way to get a peice of salmon to grill for supper!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Very Impressive!*

O.K. I have you down. If you keep that up, I think you will win the two trips.

Go!



roundman said:


> i started as a goal to have weight loss surgery but have seen people that that still didnt work for them and plus maybe complicatins. if i can lose ive even told that doctor ill skip the gastric. i started about 6 months ago, fell off during ike and a couple months but still seem not to gain? anyway when i first weighed at the dr. office i was 426, 1 month later 401, couple more months 388, jus got my new digital scale yesterday and was 372, so i guess you can put my official start @ 372 ? on my way to get a peice of salmon to grill for supper!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

283


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

Is it too late to get in on the weight loss group? I've got some lbs to shed and need all the support network help I can get. 244.4 as of this AM and need to get to the 210 range.

I was in a weight loss competition at work 3 yrs ago and went from 250 to 201 in under 3 months but despite my intentions to keep it off I'm back to within 6 lbs of my peak weight.

Regards,

Strosfann


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

strosfann said:


> Is it too late to get in on the weight loss group? I've got some lbs to shed and need all the support network help I can get. 244.4 as of this AM and need to get to the 210 range.
> 
> I was in a weight loss competition at work 3 yrs ago and went from 250 to 201 in under 3 months but despite my intentions to keep it off I'm back to within 6 lbs of my peak weight.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing...1/1/2003. $75 entry fee, with 1st/2nd/3rd taking $2500/$500/$100 respectively.

The real motivator was NOT being "that guy" who GAINED weight on the deal and getting ridiculed by all the co-workers.

I lost 25 lbs and kept losing, as the habit was ingrained by then. Wound up ending the year at 190 lbs, down from 277, and I kept it off for 4 years. Put it all back on as the result of stress eating when my company blew up and I had to look for a new job...


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

Started off the week strong, then fell off a little. Down 4 pounds to 356.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Best so far*

Here are the prelimanry (informal) 1st week winners.

It is not too late to join the competition or report your starting and current weight for this week.

Remember prizes go to monthly winners...you have 21 days (January 31st) to go for it.

Name Weekly % Loss

BigCountryJC 2.88%
Explorer23Runner 1.66%
Monkeyman1 1.40%

Congrates so far and thanks for reporting.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Wait. I must be lost.. Thought weighin was monday lol... guess ill skip this week lol

On another note. Everyone suggest that you drink alot of water to P out the bad stuff the first couple of weeks... does it have to be water, or can it just be liquids. I hate just plain water, so i usually drink alot of nestee instant stuff and crystal light.. does that stuff work the same, or does it bind you up with out letting the bad stuff out 

thanks

Thomas


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I know you have my starting weight as 330. But It was actually 333.8. I was down to 328.4 this morning. I tried quitting the cokes cold turkey, but wound up having the worst headache in the world Tuesday afternoon at work. So, I drink an 8 oz. coke first thing in the morning, before I go to work. The rest of the day is strictly water.

I've been on lean meat, fruits and vegetables all week last week. I haven't had a donut In 7 days. That is a miracle in itself. It seems like no big deal now, but I was sure hating the idea of passing up that donut shop every morning.

This week should be a repeat of last week. I stil eat plenty, just plenty of the right stuff. I am very fortunate that I love water. Nice and cold.


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

" but I was sure hating the idea of passing up that donut shop every morning."


are you in law inforcement gator?? lol
i started at 240 and friday turned in 237.5, a little lower now. it doesn't show on my beer gut, but i already feel way better. i always liked salads, jist hardly ever ate them.!! same as gator, meat, lots of veggies, and fruit for breakfast.


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

*My Secret weapon to weight loss*

Other than my wife cutting out all of my softdrinks, hamburgers (This one hurts), fried food and fatty meats (Ribeye, Brisket, Pork Ribs ect.) we bought a WII Fitness Board. This thing has been a blast for the whole family. I think they like to laugh at Dad doing the Hula Hoop. Anyway, this thing keeps up with your BM, weight and balance and charts it every day. If you skip a day, it will ask you why?. There are games that are for different types of work outs like cardio, weight training and balance. When you set your file up in the game, it lets you set goals and helps you work towards them. It has been fun because the kids get to be involved and I have noticed that I have been kinda sore the next morning. If nothing else, I am having a great time with the family. Maybe I will win my donated fishing trip prize. I could take myself fishing.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

had to drive by the donut shop the other morning and i had someone trying the best to get me to go get a apple fritter but keep going! if i had to guess the calories in one i would guess 700, as far as the water im not an expert but its the purity of it(no sugar, subs. etc,) i think. i know my energy level twicked up as soon as i started a couple days later. knock off the salt on stuff and your bp will fall quick too. i know im hungery as hell, but holding on, takes me a week or 2 to get use to it, i think once your stummy shrinks up a bit it wont be so bad


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Official - First Week's Biggest % Weight Lost*

*Name Weekly % Loss*

bigcountryjc 2.88%
********* 2.54%
joester 2.30%

Good job! 

Reporting this week was hit and miss since some entered the contest near the end of the week. I look forward to this coming Friday's reports. Have a great week.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

gotta do better on the weekends. i didn't go totally hog wild, but ate more than i needed to. congrats to the weekly winners!


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Texxan1 said:


> Wait. I must be lost.. Thought weighin was monday lol... guess ill skip this week lol
> 
> On another note. Everyone suggest that you drink alot of water to P out the bad stuff the first couple of weeks... does it have to be water, or can it just be liquids. I hate just plain water, so i usually drink alot of nestee instant stuff and crystal light.. does that stuff work the same, or does it bind you up with out letting the bad stuff out
> 
> ...


Same, here, Thomas. I lost 6 lbs to 264.5, which is 2.2%.

I have not started working out yet, but I've started writing down what I eat and I'm off the sauce.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I guess I missed the weigh-in being on FRI. At 331 now, down 4 lbs. Things were tough this past week as we had company and my nephew who's a cook and myself kept trying to one up each other cooking dinner. Mashed potatoes at 3 meals last week didn't help any.

Is this thread going to be the "official" weigh in or will there be a new one each week? Lots of pages to go through on this one already.

Jeff


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

I cant post on how much I lost becuase my scale only goes up to #330 and I weighed at the doctors office before we started and I was @344 sooooo. I guess I need to lose 14 lbs before I can start posting on friday with the rest of yall.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

danduhman said:


> I cant post on how much I lost becuase my scale only goes up to #330 and I weighed at the doctors office before we started and I was @344 sooooo. I guess I need to lose 14 lbs before I can start posting on friday with the rest of yall.


target sells one mfg by taylor that goes up to 400 lbs. i understand ya not wanting to buy another one...just saying, fyi.

also, taylor scales have a lifetime warranty. the company was founded in the usa, was purchased by homedic...not sure if still made in the usa.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

I missed the Friday weigh-in post, so I will post my weight this Friday.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I missed the weigh-in being on Fridays too.... I'll weigh in this coming Friday...


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Sorry for the late entry , was away. Saturdays weight was 225# or down 5


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

everybody musta had a bad week , had to do asearch for this thread and no postings yet today(lol) IM KINDA DISSAPOINTED, I WALKED TWICE A DAY EVERDAY BEEN GETTING LESS THAN 1300 CALORIES PER DAY (INCLUDING BEER) but the last couple days i had a couple extra beers but still didnt go over 1100-1300, guess ill have to stick to my 1-2 a day and see what happens then i may have to stop in that fails, i would have though even with the beer staying under 1500-2000 a day i could still lose but maybe not, been eating right too! cant count how many times i almost pigged out , even almost ordered a pizza but held my ground ! its hard not to get yer grub on! well i was 372 last week, today in at 370


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Reporting Weight*

Please either post weight on this thread or PM me.

Please don't create any new reporting threads. I think I have found them all and must apologize to Bily Lovec who also had a great % lost last week.

Roundman, just keep it up; you are doing all the right things.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*weigh-in*

i'm at 348...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

jus thought id post what my diet usally consist of, 6-7 am, couple cups of coffee with a tad sugar and creamer and banana around 170 calories, around 11 am- lunch,a med. whole wheat tortilla(or not) 50 cal. with 4oz. of turkey , chick, fish , with some steamed veggie(carrot, broccoli,cabbage red onion, 1/4 red tater green pepper califlower, i usally steam all this together and eat a little of each to make a meal around 250-300 for luch and about the same for supper, have some beer around 5 pm and eat by 6 0r 7 an try not to eat no more after 7-8 pm. maybe some turkey burgers this last week the ground turkey was 4.00 a lb, and got 4 burgers outta that, used 1 pound and made some turkey taco meat , baked chick skinless breast , tonight will be baked snapper with veggies.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I've had to put my "dieting" efforts in a holding pattern while I move. We've packed up all of our dishes and have been eating horribly the last few days while we've been unable to cook. I haven't gained any in the past 7 days, but I haven't lost any either. I am, however, focusing on drinking enough water. I've never been able to do that. I am so looking forward to getting settled and having a "normal" meal! 

Elaine


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Still at 283. I feel like I'm eating much better and exercising, but not seeing it on the scale yet. This weekend in New Orleans is not going to help the cause.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*weigh in*

305 this morning. Slowly but surely. Dinner last night didnt help but man is boudain on the grill good. lol

Z


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

I know I'm a little late, but I'll jump in.

Started the year at 225, I'm down to 220. Ultimate goal is 190, but my true goal is to just live a healthier lifestyle and cut the "****" out of my diet. I'm 26 years old and if I keep eating the way I did last year I'll have diabetes by the time I'm 45 (grandmother and dad both have it). 

I told the wife if she'd lose 25 pounds I'd take her to Playa Del Carmen (she's been begging me to go back since we went on our honeymoon there a few years ago). I even told her she could hire a personal trainer if she thought it would make the job easier.

Anyway, I've been doing really good since I started this "lifestyle change". I refuse to call it a diet because I see a diet as a temporary thing. I want to completely alter the way I eat and think about food.

The phrase I keep repeating to myself is: Eat to live. Don't live to eat.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

Weighed in this morning at 235!


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

Pretty cool thread and I wish yall the best. Id like to help out if possible. I live in the Clear Lake Area and run almost every day. Im actually training a few of my friends who want to loose weight and get into shape. Im not a certified personal trainer but I am free! I have background in police work, SWAT, and I train cadets, so the runs are usually broken up with some circuit training. Im eventually thinking about starting a boot camp type program so this would be a good way for me to scale how to go about doing it or if I would be good at it. 

PM me if your interested. If nothing else I can give some pointers on getting started. 20 lbs in one month is possible if your dedicated, 10 is easy. Good luck guys and let me know if I can help.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

331, same as last week which seems odd as my diet was better this week and my exercise was about the same. Might run by the Drs office on MON to see what their scale says.

Jeff


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

well, i kinda felt bad about only losing 2 lbs. in a week but doing a search i found that on about a 1500 calories a day diet you should lose 1-2 lbs. a week, guess ill try to increase exercise just a hair, plus tonight i stuck to 2 brews instead of 4-5. total calories today is 900 and im going to have a cup of coffee now ands 1 more bottle of water tonight , that will be 5 16-20 oz. waters for the day , good luck dont give up!


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Sitting at 329 lb.....weight coming off slow but I am sticking to it


----------



## jarrod croaker (May 31, 2008)

joining late weighed in at 216.4 would love to see 175 again bought treadmill thinking about a wii fit since i already have a wii anyone seeing any results from that ? headed to cabo in june and dont want anyone trying to harpoon me


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Started 199.5 last Monday - weighed this morning (Friday) and am 197....

T-BONE


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

264 lbs. down about 6 in two weeks. The first 10 lbs are the easiest.


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Down about four pounds since I started @235


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

224...***!!??

This is discouraging!!


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Decided not to weigh in, but I'm down one belt hole. Been stretching and walking along with doing Adkins diet. When I think I'm at 190, I'll step on the scales to check.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

*now it'll slow down*

This morning's (1/18) weight was 221# , down 4 from last week


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Congrats to everyone that is losing weight and sticking to it i know it's hard to not eat all the food we are used to and maybe doing a little more moving around than we are used to but I'm sure it will be worth it. I started at 321 and am at 303 now I even went on vacation for a week and didn't gain any weight didn't lose any but the gaining was my worry. Everyone keep up the good work.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*% lost*

I've added new folks and updated weights posted on the board. If anyone wants to know their % lost as we go along. PM me. I have it on my spreadsheet.

Keep it up.


----------



## jarrod croaker (May 31, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> I've added new folks and updated weights posted on the board. If anyone wants to know their % lost as we go along. PM me. I have it on my spreadsheet.
> 
> Keep it up.


thanks for spending your time to help


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

I just want to go ahead and throw this out there. If there is anyone that is needing extra motivation or someone to talk them out of returning to their bad habits (because yes food is a habit) I am totally here for you. You can pm me anytime with question or progress or anything i have done this before and lost 75+ pounds and then some personal problems made me stop caring about my self and i gained pretty much everything back. So I know it is possible and I know how to do it. Although my methods are shunned by most people because i lose weight to fast if I don't see day to day progress then i become less likely to continue. So anyway i just wanted to say all that and let everyone know that motivation is key having other people telling you on a regular basis that you are doing good and that you are looking better along with just the way that being healthy makes you feel is so important. I have tried to lose the weight before to no avail. It took a bunch of people telling me everyday that i was doing good to keep me motivated enough to lose all the weight. Well this is to long now i hope to hear something from those that are serious about getting the excess weight off. I can also give you some type of diet plan that keeps your calorie intake at 1000 cal. or less without being hungry all the time. I'm done!!!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Weekly Report #2*

Because of folks getting into the contest at different times, it has become difficult to name weekly winners, so I am going to post most % lost since the beginning of the month (or start date for this month). Data from the last Friday will determine monthly winner and I will restart the next month.

*126 pounds lost so far by the entire group.*

Here are the biggest losers so far.

*Name* *Total % Loss*

bigcountryjc 5.61%
Bily Lovec 4.79%
cap-n-red 3.91%
********* 3.17%
braso 3.08%


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Way to go, guys! I'm jealous.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW I thought I would run away with this guess some of you guys are super serious too. That's good I like a little competition!!! Keep it up everybody soon we will be able to fit more than two of us in a boat.


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

I found out my company had a contest starting today so I did a little bulking up instead of losing any weight.

My weight today with work clothes on was 263.6.

I think I was 244.4 in the buff when I origianlly signed on so I have a ways to go to get back to my starting point.

There was definitely some gamesmanship at play here so I should shed a bunch by next week weigh-in!

Regards,

Strosfann


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Everyone who's saying, "I've been on a diet for a couple weeks, but I'm not noticing any difference on the scale," don't be discouraged!

There are a lot of trainers and dietitians out there who actually discourage dieters from getting on a scale for at least a month after implementing a new way of eating. 

There are a lot of different variables that add up to make weighing yourself on a standard household scale a very inaccurate method of determining weight loss. First off, the scale itself could be off from day to day (depending on quality). Also, your weight can fluctuate as much as 2 pounds depending on what time of day you get on the scale.

Bottom line, DO NOT get discouraged just because the needle on the scale doesn't seem to be moving backwards. In fact, you might just want to put the scale up at least for a few weeks and forget about how much you weigh. Focus on sticking to your diet, excercising and being healthy in general. If you do that, the rest (the weight loss) will take care of itself. 

My aunt is a dietitian (an Aggie dietitian at that) and this advice comes straight from her. She said most people give up on their diets within the first month because they don't see a big difference on the scale. She said the best thing to do is to focus on how you feel and how your clothes fit. Do you feel less bloated/leaner? Does it make you feel good/proud that you're eating better? Do you have more energy? Do your pants fit a little looser?

If you can answer yes to any of those questions, then your diet is working. Just give it time.

She said you'll notice those things long before the actual weight ever starts coming off. I know it's hard not to get on the scale, but in the early going, the scale can actually be more of a foe than a friend.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Te.jas.on said:


> I know it's hard not to get on the scale, but in the early going, the scale can actually be more of a foe than a friend.


the scale is the devil:hairout:


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

I BROKE 300 THIS MORNING AT 299 WOO HOO
Also down two holes on my belt and a pant size


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Congratulations! Keep it up!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

been a better week for me as far as being hungry. i think my stomach is finally shrinking up some cause i hadnt had the wanting to pig out syndrome in a few days. anyway,, last week in at 370,, this week at 366


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Down 3 more to 262 lbs. I still have many miles to go.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

I must be hydrating too much. This morning I weighed 234.


----------



## jarrod croaker (May 31, 2008)

friday weigh in 211.6 pounds are coming off slow


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

283


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*I got out of the chinese buffets and into the gym.*

O.K. I finally started really trying on Monday, so it's not too late to get in the contest. Thanks for everyones encourgement and advise.

I'm down 4 lbs. 248 to 244. 55 lbs to go!


----------



## Big Boy (Apr 6, 2005)

Down to 209 this morning, it has really slowed down but still coming off...


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm reluctantly in....I quit riding my bike for 18 mos. and gained 23lbs.

I started 3 weeks ago at 238lbs. No dieting, yet. Just excercise. I'll need to adjust the food, for sure. Working out alone won't do it. I've never stopped going to the gym, lifting 1-2 times a week, spinning for an hour 54-5days per week and I still gained. Riding for 3-4 hours at one time on the weekends will usually initiate weight loss. I'll need to work on nutrition, as past experience shows that I'll continue to lose weight, but it will be muscle loss (creatine in urine will elevate, but blood creatine will be normal).

Got on the bike January 3. I keep a log. It follows as an update:

Weight 238
1/3/2009 
(Sat) 4.5015.0021.0000:18:00Warm. 70F. Windy. 15023514087Road: FlatAegis Aro Svelte
eComments: Bike Checkout. Computer needs batteries. New seatpost (angled Thompsom) feels okay. Wheels ran true and held pressure. Did not wear new bike clothes. Felt like a long ride might be hard. Will give it a go on next Sunday. AVG. Speed: 12.5mph DISTANCE: 4.5mi.

Weight: 238
1/11/2009 
(Sun) 50.2015.5123.0003:14:1036F start, 45F finish. Winds north at 15+mph. 15523814585Road: FlatAegis Aro Svelte
Comments: Standard 1488/2978 out and back. Tough first ride. Very slow. Like new shoulders on FM1488. Like new seatpost and bibs. Added a litte in WOE to make it 50 mi. AVG. SPEED: 15.3mph DISTANCE: 50.2mi.
Weight: 235lbs

1/17/2009 
(Sat) 51.5916.2924.0003:10:00cold (38F) windy at the end. Ptly cldy (started in darkness) 15523514087Road: FlatAegis Aro Svelte
Comments: Bike Shop ride. Cycled from house to shop, waited for while, but only 5 plus me, showed up (owner of shop did not). Four were A riders and led out. The sixth rider claimed to do a lot of distance, but at the end of mile 10, he was being dropped (so was I, a little) I asked about the "no drop" and was told "we were only going 19avg.". Well, whoopdeedoo. We had to stop frequently to let the last rider catch up, he was dropping farther and farther back and complaining of cramps. Finally, I told the others to go ahead and I would take care of him. We finished the ride together using my own made-up route. Speed the last 5 miles was about 8-10mph. My riding buddy was toast. I felt okay, but cramped up a little later. It took a few therapeutic beers, but I felt better pretty quick. AVG. SPEED: 16.3mph DISTANCE: 51.8mi.

Weight: 234

Sunday plan: 65miles. Need to get speed in high 16's. Then the diet starts......Target is 18.5+mph for 65 miles and a weight of 210--215 by end of June.


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

Y'all are gonna think I'm crazy! I got into this thread at 244.4 in the buff last week but then found out right away that my company was having our big weight loss competition as well with the starting weigh in being this past Monday the 19th. We have some crazy competitors in this deal at our FL office with $ on the line so all sorts of strategy comes into play. One guy is even known to have colonic treatments prior to final weigh-in and they've resorted to frisking competitors at the initial weigh-ins and confiscating the scales to avoid tampering.

Long story short I ballooned up to 263.6 with clothes on (257.6 in buff for this thread) for our weigh in this past Monday. I've since dropped down to 242.0 for a total loss of 15.6 lbs since Monday AM (lots of H2O weight). For the purposes of this thread that's a loss of 2.4 lbs from my original starting weight. Now comes the tough part - maintaining consistant weight loss once the easy lbs are off!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

348 - no change...grrr.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

I missed getting in on the pool, but the engineers on my floor all coughed up $100 each. The bet is on total weight loss % by summer (I don't know the date).

The winner gets the pool, less $150 bucks. 2nd gets their money back. 3rd gets half their money.

Some of these guys/gals are pretty hefty (engineers eat well and get lots of boondoggles in the oil biz. Us geo-types don't. I call the engineers the "Rod, Gun, and Beer Belly Club")


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

strosfann said:


> .... I ballooned up to 263.6 with clothes on (257.6 in buff for this thread) ......!


Great.

There's an image I don't need. (I'm not nekkid right now. I'm wearing a nice chiffon robe and sparkly pumps.)


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Well my current weight as of this morning was 299 down from 321 so thats a loss of 6.9%. 

Monkeyman1 if you need any advice on how to lose some of that weight shoot me a PM I have some sure fire diet and exercise things that will work for you and get fat melting off you like butter in a hot pan. Guaranteed or your money back.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

bigcountryjc said:


> Well my current weight as of this morning was 299 down from 321 so thats a loss of 6.9%.
> 
> Monkeyman1 if you need any advice on how to lose some of that weight shoot me a PM I have some sure fire diet and exercise things that will work for you and get fat melting off you like butter in a hot pan. Guaranteed or your money back.


 why not post up your secrects here so all can reap the benefits?


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

roundman said:


> why not post up your secrects here so all can reap the benefits?


LOL Okay here it is in a nutshell low calorie diet and exercise. J/K

I only consume between 800-1000 calories a day and I walk at least a mile and 1/4 every other day some times more. Sometimes I jog depending on my mood I do anywhere between 1 1/4 and 2 1/2 miles.

Eat every two hours like a piece of fruit (I like apples and oranges low calorie and filling) don't eat large quantities of food just a little snack to keep your metabolism up.

Stop eating big dinners the majority of your food needs to be eaten before like 3 in the after noon. If you are gone all day like most people are then pack a lunch thats light on cal. and low in carbs. If you find yourself staying at work late and not getting home till two hours before bed time pack a dinner too thats low in cal. with a very small number of carbs. Don't eat before you go to bed try to keep it 3 hours before bed time. If you just have to eat something try to make it a couple strips of chicken or an orange.

All your carbs should be eaten during breakfast or at least early morning. I try not to eat any carbs after noon. For breakfast I eat three strips of turkey bacon a 1/4 cup of egg whites out of the carton and two pieces of whole grain low calorie bread (90 for two pieces) for breakfast. 195 cal.

Lower your portions of food you are eating all at once and try to drink some water in between each bite to help get you full quicker. After a week of doing this a sandwich will make you feel like you just left a buffet.

If you are short on time all the time try precooking your food for the week on Sunday. Perfect time to get out there and grill three pounds of boneless skinless chicken breasts. I will cut them in to strips (5-6 per breast) to make it more manageable. Plus this way you don't have a whole breast sitting in front of you tempting you to eat it all, when you really only need half of it. Plus having food ready to eat at your house will drastically reduce the likely hood of you stopping at whataburger on the way home because you are just to tired to cook.

Start looking at the food you are buying in terms of cal PER SERVING. See how many there are and then think about how much you are actually going to eat at one sitting.

Fish is always a good choice the way we usually prepare it though is not. I try to eat a lot of salmon very good for you and full of omega 3 which is a good fat. Try to bake, broil, or grill it or just cook it in a skillet lined with pam.

Also green is good!! Green beans and spinach and broccoli all are low in calories. Check the calories per serving on the back of the cans or bags and when you take it to lunch with you just take one serving.

When you are first starting out i find it to be a good idea to count all the calories you are intaking in a single day for at least a week or so. I did this and now know about how many calories I am eating everyday with out thinking about it.

Hot sauce is low low low in calories and you don't need much of it to spice up your food and its yummy.

Now some good news TREAT YOURSELF every now and then. If you are following a strict diet and exercising regularly after two weeks for LUNCH go out and have something that you really enjoy. If your experience is similar to mine you might find that your taste in food has slightly changed. Also that you are just not able to finish what you normally could just two weeks prior. And if it is greasy you just might get an upset stomach and have to take a dump. Every week or two weeks you can do this because what's life with out eating what you love. Just remember not to go crazy and eat a huge meal with two days worth of calories in it.

Need to throw this in there when i was talking about not eating carbs after noon i am talking about breads and such fruit and veg. have good carbs. they are ok.

So thats about it I guess it takes some dedication but once you are in a routine it gets easier to do it on a day to day basis i would say the first week or two is the hardest after that it's smooth sailing. That is unless you have someone living with you that really doesn't get what you are doing and doesn't mind being fat. lol sigh.

I hope this helps those that are dedicated enough out. I would love some feed back on this if anyone chooses to use it. Since i am not a doctor or anything like that this is just something that i came up with on my own that works well for me. Don't know how healthy or unhealthy it is and am not posting it to get feed back on those two areas. I just know I feel better and I am starting to look better and that makes me happy.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Started Thurs the 8th(?) at 199.5, weighed Fri 16th at 197, today at 195.5. 

Sure wish I hadn't taken the weekend off (dieting) cause I still excersized. Probably cost me a pound!

T-BONE


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

I just found these on the internet things to try for lunch anyway.
http://www.hungry-girl.com/chew/chewdetails.php?isid=1065
http://www.hungry-girl.com/chew/chewdetails.php?isid=905
http://www.hungry-girl.com/chew/chewdetails.php?isid=1309
Gonna try one of these soon they look good anyway.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks for the info bigcountryjc.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

It's my pleasure anything else i can do to help y'all just let me know.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

oopps!! I found ONE of the pounds that I had lost. Weighed in this morning at 222#


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Cap-N-Red said:


> oopps!! I found ONE of the pounds that I had lost. Weighed in this morning at 222#


don't ya hate it when they find you and jump back on? i couldn't shake loose a one of them last week, but at least they didn't find me and get back aboard.:walkingsm

hang in there. the first week or two is usually water...


----------



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

moneypit down to 210...from heart attack weight of 248...coming off a lot slower now but there is no alternative....we can do it folks!


----------



## Betty Croaker (Feb 24, 2005)

Suprised to find so much good info on a fishing site for dieting. I just started to weight watchers and working out this week. The fiber one recipe for chicken looked really good and sure you can use it for anything you like fried. Lots of good advice and humor. Good luck to all.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Weekly Report #3*

Weekly results. Moneypit came on strong with his first report since intial weigh-in.

This Friday's weight will determine the January winner.

Moneypit15.32%Bigcountryjc6.85%Braso4.36%Boatpaint4.16%


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW Moneypit how did you lose 38 pounds in 23 days thats crazy. I thought my 23 pounds was a lot.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Way to go, moneypit. What'd you do? Cut off an appendage?


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

bigcountryjc said:


> WOW Moneypit how did you lose 38 pounds in 23 days thats crazy. I thought my 23 pounds was a lot.


Never mind lol just saw your beginning weight for january was 215 still impressive. Keep up the good work i am dreading the plateau I will reach around 245-250 hard to stay motivated when results are slow. Keep up the good work. :walkingsm


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Oops!*

I must have recorded it incorrectly. I will check it out.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Winner Update*

O.K., I made a mistake. I found the post for Moneypit at 215, but congrats on overall weight lost, 248 to 210 in less than two months. Outstanding!

The leaders for January so far: 

bigcountryjc 6.85% 
Bily Lovec 4.79% 
braso 4.36% 
boatpaint 4.16% 
cap-n-red 3.48% 
********* 3.17% 

Remember, you must give me a Friday weight by Sunday night to compete for the monthly prizes. I will not carry over weight from last week because someone may have gained, but I'm sure not you guys because y'all are jammin.

We have many participants in the 2.99-1.5% loss in the contest. Y'all aren't forgotten, keep up the good work. I'm still tracking you. PM me for your % loss so far.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

GREAT JOB SO FAR EVERYONE. Hey essayons75 do you know how many total pounds of fat that everyone has lost so far? This is really a cool thing to see so many people dedicated and kicking serious arse in this competition. I really am impressed that so many people are keeping it up. We've almost gone a whole month and now with the hardest part out of the way it should be smooth sailing from here on out.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*oops*

sorry I didnt weigh in friday. It was no change so no foul. lol Guess the water weight is gone, now time to start on the jelly roll. 

Z


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

bigcountryjc said:


> GREAT JOB SO FAR EVERYONE. Hey essayons75 do you know how many total pounds of fat that everyone has lost so far? This is really a cool thing to see so many people dedicated and kicking serious arse in this competition. I really am impressed that so many people are keeping it up. We've almost gone a whole month and now with the hardest part out of the way it should be smooth sailing from here on out.


Of the current 34 folks that have reported a weight at least 1 week, we have lost 169 lbs. Average loss of almost 5 lbs.

The shame is the other 37 folks that posted "I'm in!" the first week of January but have never reported a weight, yes y'alls names are still on the spreadsheet and I am going to report you soon on the board for not getting with the program, just kidding!

Interestingly, the current 34 plus the non-reporting 37 (71 total) weighed over 8 tons at the beginning of the contest. That's 225+ on average. I'm sad to say, I up-ed the average.

Get on board y'all! Do it for Paula!


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow so in one month we have lost a whole averaged size person. Thats a lot of fat here is what one pound looks like. Incase anyone wants to know.
http://www.mosesong.com/blog_images/06_12_04_fat3.jpg


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Missed Friday again! 326 today, down 5 from last week.

Jeff


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Brew said:


> Missed Friday again! 326 today, down 5 from last week.
> 
> Jeff


2.69% very nice!


----------



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

Folks,my motivation is simple...i have three beautiful girls that i want to see grow up and have famailies of their own...i was fortunate to get a second chance at life and i am not going to blow it this time...i eat lots of salad,turkey,oatmeal and all the things the dietician said i could eat...do i like it, NO! But i simply have no alternative.I don't even want to win this contest,I JUST WANT TO LIVE....but you fine folks motivate me also... that people that don't even know each other care about each other..how great is that...also i do lots of walking,and it's all paying off for me...we can do this!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

moneypit said:


> Folks,my motivation is simple...i have three beautiful girls that i want to see grow up and have famailies of their own...i was fortunate to get a second chance at life and i am not going to blow it this time...i eat lots of salad,turkey,oatmeal and all the things the dietician said i could eat...do i like it, NO! But i simply have no alternative.I don't even want to win this contest,I JUST WANT TO LIVE....but you fine folks motivate me also... that people that don't even know each other care about each other..how great is that...also i do lots of walking,and it's all paying off for me...we can do this!


I agree. I am just a little younger than you; I know I will not make 55 in good health if I don't start doing what's right. My dad had multiple issues by 55.

I didn't start until last week and have had to make a consciences decision at every meal to do what's right or wrong. Sometimes it's hard when traveling and stressed. So far I have been either very good or moderately good, which is much better than always bad. I have also forced myself to workout at least some on most days. I've only lost 4-6 lbs, but I feel much better, physically and mentally.

Thanks for the motivation moneypit.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Tomorrow is the big day everyone. looking forward to seeing how everyone has faired this month.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

wish everyone good luck getting thru superbowl sunday! first major test of the new year! i may put a quater of yardbird on the pit and have a couple xtra brews but should stay within my count or slightly higher. weigh in last week at 366 , this week at 360. 13 pounds lost this month!


----------



## jarrod croaker (May 31, 2008)

209.5 this week still coming off slow


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

282. At least I'm not gaining.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

*In the zone *

Well, finally back to my 2.5lb loss per week...I'll take it!!!!

Started 199.5, 
was 197 after week one
196 last Fri
193.5 today.......

The difference? Didn't party this past Sat :biggrin: It's amazing how one day can wreck my whole week!!!!

T-BONE


----------



## Big Boy (Apr 6, 2005)

Down to 206.5... Just waiting to hit that under 200 pound mark. Its been 10 years since I have been that light and I am only 31....


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

I was at 237 earlier in the week but have backpedaled to 239.4 as of this AM.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

260 Lbs. In the 250's by next friday I hope!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*today*

Tipped the scales at 300 this morning. Slowly but surely. Next week will be a happy one, the scale won't touch zero TWICE! LOL


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Weight this morning was 220# , down 10 from the starting 230#. And I think two from last week. 

Oh Well , slowly but surely. I just hope I keep loosing it.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

I am down to 294 as of 6:30 this morning 27 pounds of nastiness burned away. WOO HOO.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

347...slooooowwww.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

32redman said:


> Hey Gregr1971 you have surgery or what. 55# in less than 2 months wow. Did you quit eating? I want to know your secret.


The secret is stress from divorce, and a heck of a lot of it!! i am now just under 200lb, and 6'1" , i am not proud of the way i have lost almost 80lbs so quick, i have done it in a way i regret, i did stop eating for a while, now i am finally getting my head back on straight, and never meant to loose any weight. Went from a size 38 jean to a size 32!! But i do feel better physically! Mentally and financially is a whole different ballgame!

One thing that will help is Taraxatone, bought at GNC, use as directed, and you will loose a fair amount of water weight FAST. Follow up with a good 60% whey protein to help push the fat out. I am using the protien and a light workout to help bring back some of the mass i have lost.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

You guys got to realize that unless you completely change how you eat, losing weight accomplishes nothing. It has to be a permanent change, not temporary or you'll just gain the weight back.

I weighed under *200lbs. until I was 21*. I stayed around 220-225 for the next couple of years and then shot up to *275 by the time I was 32*. That's a lot of weight for a 6'4" frame.

I decided enough was enough and declared war on sugar. I went from 275lbs. to 200lbs. over the course of a year. *I still weigh between 195 and 200lbs, seven years later*.

It's simple. Cut out the excess sugar and foods that convert readily to sugar. That means white bread, potatoes, and rice must be kept to a minimum. Find good tasting substitutes for the things that you crave and eat those instead.

1. I use soy flour for frying chicken and fish. 
2. I eat Breyer's Rocky Road low-carb ice cream whenever I want.
3. I either make or buy low sugar bbq sauce. Use splenda as a substitute for brown sugar in your sauce. Smokin' Joe BBQ Sauce is very good, IMO. I love I grill a lot of foods.
4. Eat lots of green vegetable. Stay away from yellows as much as possible. I eat corn occassionally, now.
5. Drink sugar free cokes. Contrary to what you here, you can loose weight drinking them whenever or however as much as you want. Caffiene actually helps to curb your cravings and appetite.
6. Use Mission Low Carb Tortillas for fajita or quesadellas. Just make sure you heat them a little first to improve the taste. They are that bad, either.
7. Substitute "Dreamfields" low carb noodles for spagetti or elbows in macaroni and cheese. 
8. Buy spagetti sauces that do not contain very much sugar.
9. Buy Rice a Roni and substitue chopped up Dreamfield spagetti noodles for the vermillian and rice. Use the seasonings that come in the packet and it'll taste good.
10. Buy Hamburger Helper and sub. Dreamfields for their noodles.
11. I could go on and on.

By the way, I am never hungry. I eat however much I want. Just gotta make sure you watch the sugar amounts.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

SpeckledTrout said:


> I weighed under *200lbs. until I was 21*. I stayed around 220-225 for the next couple of years and then shot up to *275 by the time I was 32*. That's a lot of weight for a 6'4" frame.


Yeah try 321 on a 6'4" frame def. not any fun.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

Almost forgot to post this weeks result of 233 pounds. This week I implement my new diet/exercise plan, so look out!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

So far, looks like BigCountyJC has won the January competition. Post your final January weights tonight. Keep it honest, I have been keeping a list like Santa Clause.

Be naughty, not nice..."What, did I mispeak&#8230;.."


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

I commend everyone in their weight loss efforts. Please keep in mind that resorting to drastic changes are hard to accomplish as the human tendency reverts to the ways one had before a 'diet' began. I am not at a medical defined healthy weight 5'10" 225lb with a jean size of 36 but this is the weight I can live with. I am athletic and have a 'gotta be doin' something mentality. I gain about 10 pound during the holiday season, but typically lose it in the spring as projects help me burn it off. What has worked for me is an oatmeal breakfast a few times a week. Everyone's metabolism is different and beating yourself up for not meeting unrealistic goals is a recipe for failure. I am sure as I get older my metabolism will slow down. I love the taste of Budweiser, but it is definitely something that I can only indulge during the summer months when burning the carbs is easier. Decide wisely on the foods you really crave and minimize those that provide marginal satisfaction.

Your body will tell you when you are not treating it right, bloating, lethargy.

Hope this helps anyone with a risk/reward type mentality like I have.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

323, down another 2.


----------



## BIGGEN98 (Jun 11, 2006)

Down to 287 this week. It is slow going for me but I am making small changes at a time so I will stick to it and make it a permanant thing.

Great job to everyone sticking with their plans, keep up the good work and we will all be healthy and happier people.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

official weigh in on thread = 372 , weighed yesterday ay 359 , - 13 pounds for january. on a personal note, i started at 426 in june , fell off for 3 months during and after ike, got back on track starting jan. 5 and have lost 67 pounds since june 2008. cant wait for warmer weather so i can sweat some off ! got me some 3 pound hand weights im starting to use. thinking about buying some wrist and ankle weights ,, does anyone know if that would be a good idea to wear those while exercise, walking etc, to help lose some?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*January Winner!*

Looks like Biccountyjc wins January losing 27 lbs. 

Anyone that pledged monthly prises please PM him for mailing address.

bigcountryjc 8.41%
braso 4.87%
boatpaint 4.16%
Roundman 3.75%
Hullahopper 3.70%
Brew 3.58%
jarrod croaker 3.19%
Tpool 3.01%


189 lbs lost so far as a group!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*

Congrats big country, looks like you gonna have to change your name to "lilcountryjc" pretty soon. When is the calendar shoot? :rotfl:

Z


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

********* said:


> Congrats big country, looks like you gonna have to change your name to "lilcountryjc" pretty soon. When is the calendar shoot? :rotfl:
> 
> Z


I figure that it will be sometime this summer after I have come close to my goal. I was thinking that a speedo shoot might be in order. Maybe this time when they make the calender they will leave the fish i caught in it instead of cropping them out.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

bigcountryjc said:


> I figure that it will be sometime this summer after I have come close to my goal. I was thinking that a speedo shoot might be in order. Maybe this time when they make the calender they will leave the fish i caught in it instead of cropping them out.


I want to be in the calendar too. I have already found my red, white, and blue speedo for July. Sssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!

On a serious note: congrats to everyone who has kept their goals and remember that you did not put the weight on overnight so don't expect to loose it in a day.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Big Willy said:


> I want to be in the calendar too. I have already found my red, white, and blue speedo for July. Sssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!
> 
> On a serious note: congrats to everyone who has kept their goals and remember that you did not put the weight on overnight so don't expect to loose it in a day.


You are already in the calendar from last year just no one messes with you lol.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I have hesitated to get in on this but I'm in the club -- just not posting yet...its hard for a woman to publicly admit her weight!!

I didn't start until Sunday a week ago. At 5'4", with my build, I need to weigh about 135-140.....last Sunday I weighed 174.8. This morning I weighed in at 167.2. So I lost 7.6 lbs this week! 

Its HARD!! I have started wogging again - I used to do 3 miles twice daily but I'm too out of shape for that. I walk 1/4 mile, then I alternate jogging/walking 100 paces ea for 1/2 mile then I walk 1/4 mile to cool down. I've been doing this 2 times a day. I've given up coffee cuz I like mine with enough cream and sugar to choke a horse and I'm not snacking on anything.

Have any of ya'll discovered OceanSpray's Cranergy drink yet? Its only 35 cal per serving and taste great - plus boost your energy level. Imo, the raspberry one is best. The pomegranate was kind of bitter.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Stay after it, y'all. I'm not participating because of an ongoing fight with melanoma. Losing weight the hard way!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

spirit said:


> I have hesitated to get in on this but I'm in the club -- just not posting yet...its hard for a woman to publicly admit her weight!!
> 
> I didn't start until Sunday a week ago. At 5'4", with my build, I need to weigh about 135-140.....last Sunday I weighed 174.8. This morning I weighed in at 167.2. So I lost 7.6 lbs this week!
> 
> ...


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> i havent gave up coffee yet, i have a 16 oz. cup with 2 tea. real sugar with 2 tea. cream = 50 cals. , there is a girl that walks the seawall every day 5 miles for 6 months ive been watching her and a couple days ago i saw her and didnt even think it was her she looks great! she walks , no running. so do what you can and watch your food and it will come off ! wish i was only trying to lose 30 pounds!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Stayed the same this week.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*a lil movement*

down to 294, just a couple but its movement in the right direction.

Z


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

seems like this week was a reall struggle but last couple days cut back more to end since last week still on the lose side! last week @ 360 , in this week @ 357


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

bigcountryjc said:


> Yeah try 321 on a 6'4" frame def. not any fun.


Try 315 on a 6' 1" frame!! I hear ya Brotha! It ain't no fun at all.
I have been keeping an eye on this thread but until the last few days, I realy had nothing to contribute to it so I haven't posted anything.

I quit smoking 5 weeks ago and that has consumed all my efforts so far this year.
But I did start a low carb low fat diet 3 days ago and I am in the club now, just a little late is all.
I plan to lose the weight slowly this time tough. In the last 2 years, I have lost and gained a combined 220 lbs. Not Healthy at all considering I lost the 55 lbs in 2 months each time!!

I will not do the rapid weight loss any more, it doesn't work! I gained it all back over 5 months each time. Not to mention possible damage you can do to your body losing weight that fast.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*

I started at 315 on a 5'10" frame.  My knees can already tell a difference just with losing 20.

Z



energinerbuzzy said:


> Try 315 on a 6' 1" frame!! I hear ya Brotha! It ain't no fun at all.
> I have been keeping an eye on this thread but until the last few days, I realy had nothing to contribute to it so I haven't posted anything.
> 
> I quit smoking 5 weeks ago and that has consumed all my efforts so far this year.
> ...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

********* said:


> I started at 315 on a 5'10" frame.  My knees can already tell a difference just with losing 20.
> 
> Z


You are down 6.35%. That is significant.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Spirit - "I have hesitated to get in on this but I'm in the club -- just not posting yet...its hard for a woman to publicly admit her weight!!"

PM me with weight if you don't want to post. I have you in the contest. I only report % lost.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*weight*

good for you guys. KEEP IT UP. IT'S PROBABLY GETTING HARD BUT YOU GUYS HAVE GOT ME GOING AGAIN TOO!!!!

I lost about 40-45 lbs about 3 1/2 years ago. Well most of it found me back after just getting "comfortable" at my lower weight.

I started going to the gym off and on again for the last couple of months and just this week...I got serious. I'm back to my 2000 calorie a day diet.

It's not to bad because I've been through it before. 2000 calories can go a long way....if you read, plan and not cheat. For example, yesterday, I had a lot of egg beaters with mushrooms and pico, coffee with equal, 5 turkey sandwiches (smoked deli turkey, mustard, only 2 of them had a piece of cheese in them), and some almonds last night and a few pieces of beef jerkey. The kicker is it only added up to about 1800 calories and I never was hungry!!

I'm weighing around 274 right now. New years, I weighed in at 280(ish).

I'll be 260 by end of February, middle of March. My birthday is at the end of March so definitely in the 250's by then!

I guess I'm officially in the thread now huh?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

energinerbuzzy said:


> Try 315 on a 6' 1" frame!! I hear ya Brotha! It ain't no fun at all.
> I have been keeping an eye on this thread but until the last few days, I realy had nothing to contribute to it so I haven't posted anything.
> 
> I quit smoking 5 weeks ago and that has consumed all my efforts so far this year.
> ...


I got you in the contest. Go!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Still 260, going to work harder on it this next week. hwell:


----------



## Big Boy (Apr 6, 2005)

204 this morning, I think the plateu has gone away for a little while. I am sure it will pop up again very soon...


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

back to 205 this morning!!! not good!


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

*Here we go again*

Weighed 222# this morning , Dang it. Found the 2 pounds that I lost last week. I guess it's gonna be a SLOW process.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

282


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

I just found this thread.

Last June, I visited my doctor for a range of ailments (acid reflux, aching knees, headaches, snoring). My weight was 236 (I'm 5'11"). He told me we could either treat each symptom, but they wouldn't go away (along with other problems I had that weren't displaying symptoms) or I could loose 50 lbs.

I opted for a new program, that combined a diet, changing my eating habits (for long term weight maintenance) and exercise (nothing drastic - just something physical for 40 minutes/day).

We set a target goal of 180 (where I was when I was in college).
56 lbs total.


By Christmas I was down to 194 (42 lbs lost). The difference in my health has been dramatic - I hardly snore at all now (according to my wife). My knees feel good. I am sleeping much better at night. My acid reflux is reduced to where I can get by on over the counter meds once every other day.


But I have plateaued. I haven't gained any, but I haven't lost any either. Hopefully I can use this group to get me back into gear so I can actually hit my target weight.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Well my first bout of negative news but i was expecting this super bowl weekend and week following not to good for last months winner lol. So i am back up to 296 two pound increase but all the good food i ate over the weekend kinda "backed" me up lol. Next weeks should be much better got to give everyone else a chance though right.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

I just weighed in at 228, a drop of nine pounds from day one! I am eating better (no fried foods), no caffinated beverages, drinking more water and I just bought a juicer to use. I am also exercising more.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Well, got bronchitis last Saturday. It was the only day I worked out this week. Ate as good as I could have all week. No loss/gain this week. Still 193.5 :-( Will get back on the excercise Sun or Mon!!!

T-BONE


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Can I post even though Im a skinny arse?

I started P90X last March and although I dropped only 12 pounds I receached my goal of getting ripped. Any of you guys ... and gals that want to drop weight quick might I recommend this program. I warn you though, it is not for the faint of heart. It is an extreme work out program and only lasts for 90 days but well worth all the aching muscles ....


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

moneypit said:


> Folks,my motivation is simple...i have three beautiful girls that i want to see grow up and have famailies of their own...i was fortunate to get a second chance at life and i am not going to blow it this time...i eat lots of salad,turkey,oatmeal and all the things the dietician said i could eat...do i like it, NO! But i simply have no alternative.I don't even want to win this contest,I JUST WANT TO LIVE....but you fine folks motivate me also... that people that don't even know each other care about each other..how great is that...also i do lots of walking,and it's all paying off for me...we can do this!


Hey man, I was just going over some older posts and this one really struck me. Good for you and congrats on your decision to do something. I'm in the same boat. I'm only 34 but have lost lots of family to diabetes so as I'm sitting here fat and tired, I'm back in the gym and hitting it again.

Thanks for this post.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Still dropping weight/inches, walking a mile and a half each day. I'm not weighing myself, just trying on pants and checking my belt.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Your Hair fell off



Brady Bunch said:


> Can I post even though Im a skinny arse?
> 
> I started P90X last March and although I dropped only 12 pounds I receached my goal of getting ripped. Any of you guys ... and gals that want to drop weight quick might I recommend this program. I warn you though, it is not for the faint of heart. It is an extreme work out program and only lasts for 90 days but well worth all the aching muscles ....


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I watch my wife do that P90X work out 4-5 days a week......its tough for sure


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

had another ok week in my quest. had a couple days of what i call too much of this or( too much in my own way of my own diet but still not too much really) but still on track ,, last week @ 357 , in this week at 353,, that's 73 pounds since i weighed at my dr's office in june when i first started my diet and counting the 3 months after ike when i fell off my diet. so auctully , all in about 5 months of dieting total:doowapsta ! and my hunger has mostly went away, so when meal time comes i jus snak on some veggies like broccoli or a couple dill pickles @ 5 cals. each or a couple strawberries. i hear people talk about eating more to boost metabolism to lose more , one day i tried that and in my case it didnt work even exercises twic as much that day, so i gained 2 pounds back the next morning , so i went back to my normal thing and lost it back so that didnt work for me personally. with t-bone @ 37 calories an ounce i will be grilling tonight with some grilled veggies!


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

still nothing but it's my fault  haven't been exercising enough but i finally cleaned up my game room and busted out the DDR extreme 2 Makes me SWEAT MY ARSE OFF. So should be seeing some great results by next friday.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Had a rought 2 weeks. I have started having back spasms which means I can't get out and do the daily exercise I need to do. As a result, I am back up to 195 (was hoping to get under 190 this month). 

An aside: my dr. has twice given me cortisone shots in my back to try to help relieve the pressure. It helps for about a day, then comes right back. Anyone ever had this type of thing, and if so - is there a remedy for it?


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Back to 220# this morning...............Go Figure


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Weighed yesterday - down 1.5lbs to 191.5 (was still partially sick @ 1st part of week - should see better results this coming Friday)...

T-BONE


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

I weighed in this afternoon at 226.5 pounds-down 11 pounds total!:bounce:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Great posts guys. I have also dropped a few (6 since real start two weeks ago). I am very worried that some here are getting discouraged about having 1-2 bad weeks after they lost their arses off in January.

Step back on gentlemen. 2-3 pounds every month this year is 25-30 lbs. Not too difficult.

I think you guys that worked and starved and lost 3-10 a week in January have hit a wall, O.K. Eat more. BigCountryJC lost around 25 lbs in January. That is outstanding. Now if he goes for 5 pounds per month, he is down 75 for the year.

Quick starter have a jump on us, we are the catcher-uppers


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok..I've been skipping over this thread for awhile..I didn't want to read it...but since Spirit got in .. if it's not too late...I'm 5'6" started at 164.3 and down to 158. Can't seem to get past that. My son is home from Iraq and I fell off the wagon...but at least I haven't gained it back.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

looks to me like we have lost a few here,, glad to say im still with the program! last week @ 353 , in this week @ 349


----------



## Big Boy (Apr 6, 2005)

Down to 204.5...


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

hovering......

Im still sitting at the same. Softball is in full gear which means late night dinners after practice, and my ruptured disc is going through one of its "events" that has kept me from running or much of anything for a couple of weeks. Inflamation feels as if its easing up though so I plan on getting back out there soon. Not giving up for sure. 

Z


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

lost 12 lbs so far. Got another 20 to go, the hardest ones are the last ones.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

lost a whopping .5lb this past week to 191....


T-BONE


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

281


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

*goodbye 230's*

I finally cracked the 220's albeit I'm at 229 - I have my sites on 200!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

It's not impossible!!!!!!!! I weighed 270 once and got down to 177. Over 90 lbs!!!!! I jacked up my knee in the Houston Marathon in 2007 and went back up to 210. Down below 200 now and feeling good! 177 was too skinny for me. All my friends made fun of me. lol the same as they did when I was fat. oh well.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

I went back up to 228! hwell:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

well, i fell off the wagon for mardi gras, last night a few beers and some pizza, this am gained 3 lbs. had a few beers tonight and watched the parade go along 25th street and it was nice! the important thing is we will fall off but get back on asap which for me will be in the am! but might not be able to lose it all + my 2-4 for the week next friday! but ill live with it and move on,,,,,


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Still in Eunice La. enjoying Mardi Gras. I'll post my weight when I get to a scale. Hopefully I won't have put on too much , Iv'e been watching how much I eat and drink. Dang , it's a heck of a time to be trying to loose weight


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Glad to see everyone doing so well!

I tore up my shoulder which has curtailed my gym time. Been doing pretty good sticking to my diet but feel like weight loss has been slowed by the lack of exercise. Still feel like I'm loosing a few pounds as I've taken in 2 notches on my belt and dropped 1 of the X's on my T-shirt size, just haven't been on a scale in the past few weeks. I plan on getting back in the gym this week so I'll get a weight for weigh-in this week.

Keep at it Y'all!

Jeff


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*weight loss*

well I'm at 267 right now.

I'm down about 13 lbs since new years, and about 7 lbs since Feb 6. I won't make my 260 goal by end of Feb

But......

I'm able to wear some T-shirts that use to fit me like I was going to a wet t-shirt contest! They actually fit now.

I'm doing some lifting as well as my cardio so overall weight isn't where I'd like it to be, but clothes are fitting a LOT better!!! So I'm not mad and I'm starting to be able to put up some decent iron like a few years back!

SIDE NOTE:

My buddy just had open heart surgery. He's in his 60's and has a body better than 95% of the 2coolers on here. It floored me to hear about his condition because he was so fit. Too much smoking. Too many steroids in his body building days.

It really renewed my motivation to get going again.

He was telling me of the folks in the hospital his age and seemed much, much older.

I don't want to be a walking zombie or have diabetes hack off parts of me while my kids watch. That **** will not happen to me.

Guys keep it up! You guys are my motivation so keep it up!!!!


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

*HALF WAY THERE*

STARTED THE YEAR #290. AS OF THE 16TH #282. STARTED ON 1/08 @ 335 LBS.
SO THATS 14 MONTHS DOWN 53 LBS.
BEST OF ALL MY DOCTOR HAS TAKEN ME OFF 3 OF THE 6 MEDS I WAS ON.
NO MORE KNEE OR BACK PAIN.
GOOD LUCK TO ALL
CASTAWAY


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't suppose anybody has a treadmill they want to get rid of, do they?

I've been running a ton lately, and I'd like to have something in the garage for when it gets really cold or the weather gets nasty.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

315 down to 268 yesterday--Still wear my size "Shamu" cause I like the room! Ha! Belt on it's last hole and britches will drop without it--not a purdy site with the plumber look! Ha!

Doing my push aways from the table and doing more physical work building fences still from Ike has helped.

Want to get to my 220 target cause I'm a "sexy man"! Ha!

good luck to all!

swamp


----------



## POJ (Aug 13, 2008)

Te.jas.on said:


> I don't suppose anybody has a treadmill they want to get rid of, do they?
> 
> I've been running a ton lately, and I'd like to have something in the garage for when it gets really cold or the weather gets nasty.


Come on! The weather never gets too bad to run in Texas. Have you ever heard of a man pill?


----------



## TRIPLE L (Jul 1, 2005)

Got a late start on my New years Resolution, from 1-15-09 started at 262 stayed off the scale until last night (249) need to loose about another 20 and I will be good. Been on Adkins and working out with my 9 year old daughter. She has also dropped about 10 pounds.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

last mardi gras weekend, i fell off for 2 days but got right back on monday and worked hard to lose what i gained and still lost what i gained and some! last week @ 349 then after mardi gras @ 353 then back to in this week @ 345 and it wasnt easy! one thing that keeps me going is weigh in every friday and when you fall off for a day or two its that much harder to get it back off ! stick with it , weather getting better!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

320. That's down 15 from the start of this thread, 50+ from my heaviest weight from about 2 years ago, got about another 120 to go! Got back in the gym once this week after about a month off. Boy am I sore!?!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

283


----------



## Big Boy (Apr 6, 2005)

Up a bit to 206.5. I guess I need to keep running...


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

226


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Weighed in at 220# this morning. I'm glad to see that I didn't gain any in the last two weeks , while in Louisanna for Mardi Gras. Sure was hard trying to stay on a diet with all that good food and adult beverages. But now it's back to working at getting the pounds off.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

same weight - 191. And I worked my butt off this past week! Not sure what's going on....Will abandon the treadmill and hit the stairclimber this week and see what happens (diet has been good)....

T-BONE


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

224 and dropping! I am experiencing a faster recovery time for my 3 miles of running/walking routine, which makes me feel better. I also have had 4 hard hitting hour lessons with clients this week to help burn the calories. I slipped up a little on my diet this week and feel I could have done better, so I will now turn it up a notch!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

hopeeveryone had a good week! one thing that keeps me a going is seeing results week after week! i knew it wouldnt be easy and it aint , last week @ 345, in this week @ 340,, 86 pounds for me since june!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*lbs*

wow man that is a LOT of weight. Good job and keep it up!!!

I was just thinking about this thread this morning. I'm still at 267 which is down around 12-14 lbs or so. The rodeo cookoff didn't help but I was actually aware of how much I ate even after about 12 beers lol. Those beers have GOT TO GO for a little while.

Keep it up man!!!


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

It was #219 this morning. That's a total lose of 11#'s since Jan. 1. Gotta keep plugging away. To all you youngsters , it sure gets harder when you get OLDER to get those unwanted pounds off.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

279


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

Still 224!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

sorry - late on the post (out of town this weekend).... I gained 1lb back to 192. :-( Will be focusing better this week!

T-BONE


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

wow,, only 5 post since last week, looks like a lot in for the long haul bailed out? well if you stick with it you will get there! i have set a goal to get to 225#, will i? i dont know but im working on it! importantly as of today, 10 more pounds and i will have droped 100 pounds since i started! WOW!! last week @ 340 , in this week @ 336!


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

well, I started this thing at the first of the year at 347 and I could not check my weight at first becuase my scale tops out at 330 but I am proud to say that I got on this mourning and it shows 319


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

281. Going nowhere. I guess it's better than going up.


----------



## cajun (Feb 16, 2005)

I lost 31 #s since January 7 on the NutriSystem for men (diet for dummies)! I feel much better but still have 
20 #s to go.

Cajun


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Hey guys:

I have been remise on keeping up with the weights. I will try to update this weekend for everyone that has continued to post.

I lost my laptop when I lost my job in January and have spent 10 hours a day since job hunting, but rest assured I haven't forgotten the thread.

I am down about 10 lbs from start, but need to lose 40 more. I have been hitting the weight and getting a lot stronger, but not losing very fast.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*hanging in there*

Im still in this, just havent posted up lately. My back has got me down again so its been tough exercising, I cant actually. Im going for a last ditch effort next week, another injection. Hopefully it will get me back up and going again.

Z


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

started at 195 made some good progress - got sidetracked for about a month - but i got things back on track and weighed in at 183. 13lbs to go.


----------



## Big Boy (Apr 6, 2005)

Right at 206 this morning. I was out of town last week and made a good effort and worked out and ate right. It worked cause I usually come back a few pounds heavier... I am going to recommit myself to getting on the treadmill as I have been lax about it the last few weeks, hey wait thats when the scale stopped moving...


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

Still dropping! 220.4 pounds this morning. 17.1 pounds lost so far. :dance:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

234# to 215.4 since we started.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

sorry I haven't posted until now.... well, the stairclimber and circuit training was good to me! Down 2 lbs to 190 (as of last Friday)...Will check back in this Fri...

T-BONE


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm still 180-185 from 300, depending on how work goes, Kept the weight off for 8 mos now very easy with weight watchers life program. Keeps me from wanting to over eat. Yall keep it up, but check out weight watchers if you want to learn how to keep it off.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

was another good week! always have a day r 2 i think ill have to eat more than rabbit food but get thru it. 6 more pounds and ill have lost 100 since i first went to the doctor to set up weight loss surgery. (and i was approved) i said then if i could do this myself i would. im glad i waited, after seeing different things to people (some good , some bad) you still need to change your ways etc , with the surgery so im learning that without it too! im starting to get into territories my weight hasnt been at in years! when i get to 300 that will be at least 20 years since i seen that! last week @ 336 , in this week @ 332


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

well I lost 9# this week 347-310 in 4 weeks


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

I am still at 220.4 and waiting .....


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

235#............now212.8#.........low salt and salted products..i.e. chips and dip, salsa


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

had another losing week but didnt make it to the century club like i was wanting too. didnt know i could learn to eat vegetables the way i have and like them.( i think im jus starving when it comes time to eat ,why they taste so good.) started using a little soy sauce on them an makes a world of difference and a few less calories than lite ranch. baked chicken is getting a little old so gonna buy a smoked turkey to cut up and freeze some up. when i get to the 100 pound loss club with 3 more lbs., will have a day of eating out, maybe a apple fritter for breakfast, whataburger for lunch and saltgrass steakhouse for supper with a few brews! then back on the wagon the next day. hopefully next friday weigh in will be the day? guess you know when your losing weight when people around the neighborhood start asking you , how you doing it? last week @ 332 ,in this week @ 329.


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

The scale was fluctuating between 182 and 182.5 - so i went with 182.5. lost 0.5lbs - i would normally be frustrated but i have been stuck on 183 for awhile and was glad to break through.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

This morning's weight was #216. That's 14 since Jan 1. Just 16 more to my target. If I can go below that , I'll be extactic


----------



## Big Boy (Apr 6, 2005)

Down to 204.. Just about 20 more to go and I am done. Then I am going to apply for a higher life insurance policey and maybe I will get the select rate...


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

Down to 218.4 lbs! That's 19.1 pounds lost!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Sorry folks - was out of town this past weekend/Friday... Did weigh and still at 189.

T-BONE


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

another positive week ! i know i said when i made it to 100 lbs. lost i was going to have a "pig out day" but i figure im working to hard at this to put myself in a back up to catch back up to where ive got. so ill keep on truckin ! :walkingsm last week at 329, in this week @ 324.8 and the newest member of "THE CENTURY CLUB":an6: !


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

stepped on the scales this morning and weighed in at 180 - 15lbs down 10 to go.

roundman way to go! 100lbs that is incredible - keep on truckin to the next 100!


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

Im in Im 220# and 5'7, But at 4%bf im 190# so I dont have far to go. Just need the push and a spotter that can amp me up!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Been away from the gym & scale for a few weeks but I've been trying to stick with the healthy eating. 314 this week which is down 6 lbs from my last weigh in on 27FEB, about 114 to go.

Good on Y'all for sticking with it!! Especially you Round, you've shed an entire teenagers worth! My heaviest was about 380 so I know how much you've had to work at it.

Jeff


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

here again yall can do it if I can,, weight watchers, did not work out till I hit 200 now still at 180-185 down from 300. Hair growing girls screaming. Way to go roundman we gona call you stickman


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Still at 216# this morning. Guess I've hit the slowdown spot. Gotta keep going though


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

happy good friday to all and hope yall have a great easter weekend! i had a great week! walked as much as i could and got a blister on my foot but was well worth it! last week in @ 324 in this week man incredible -7 more!( incredible for me) in this week @ 317


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Stuck at 216#


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

Still going down....217.2! That's 20.3 pounds lost with another 30 to go.:bounce:


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

my son's wii fit game told me I lost 5.5lbs since the last time I played it.....and I'm just eating alot healthier.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Stepped on the scale and it read 242.........that was 3 weeks ago...........224 today thanks to my 3NOB diet ...NO BURGERS/NOBURRITOS/NOBEER....My goal is 215...also went from 2 packs per day to 15 cigs..........I'm trying the mind over matter theory...rio


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

got on the scale last Thursday 179 - got on the scale Monday morning 184. I knew that I was going to put on some LBs with the long weekend and the big lunch Sunday. It is amazing how easy it is to put the weight back on if I go back to not watching what I put in my pie hole. I always have to ask myself is it worth it to eat this piece of bread/cookie/junk/second helping/etc. I have finally come to the realization that if I want to keep the weight off I have to stay on a "diet" (ie. watching what I eat - not eating 5 baskets of chips and salsa at the mexican food joint) for the rest of my life. But the good news is that if I can stay committed the weight stays off.


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

I have just found your thread and want to know if its still ok to join in. want to loose about 20- 25 lbs. im at 240 now. wife says she wants me around to take her fishing when we get older. I just thought that with all your feedbacks and comments it would be easier with someone else to tell. Gonna start today if thats ok.

poc-ed


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Missed posting weigh-in Friday - was 186.5 on Friday! Down 13lbs - not too shabby...If I can ever get over this 2.5 month sinus infection I might actually get to eat right AND work out!!!

T-BONE


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

poc-ed ,,,,, i dont think anyone is really monitoring this anymore? someone correct me if im wrong? lol,, join in, im posting still for my own satisfaction to let everyone see if you stick with this you will see results and its not that bad , the hardest part is in the begining and getting started. you will learn what to eat if you keep experimenting with what works for you. for me , its a lot of fresh spinach, steam veggies, bake chick, or pork (like 2-4 ounces a meal) no bread , rice, taters , butter, milk, etc, i still have 2-4 beers a day , and will have till im not losing weight, i average around 800 calories a day and thats including beer! im down anothe pound this morning, thats 110 less so far !


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

I'm still monitoring


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone near the Magnolia/Tomball area want to work out? I need a push from someone other than my inner voice. Its just to easy to tell him to **** and go grab a Dr. Pepper. HELP SOS MAYDAY! Body in Distress!!!!


----------



## pacampos40 (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm in too!! right now i'm 306 and shooting to lost 100lb. I have five back surgery.


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

ok then, im in. at 240. my hardest thing is portion control. My wife cooks good healthy meals, but man its hard to push away.
Trying to eat more healthy. Thanks Snagged for monitoring. Will report back on Friday.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

poc-ed,
We have the same problem and I'm fighting a side effect of a medicine also. Just keep working at it, even an ounce a week is progress.


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks, snagged. still going at it. see ya at the weigh in friday.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

I have lost 25 pounds, but I am now stuck! What now?


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

We all get stuck, just keep eating properly and try to increase your exercise. Some times you will hang at a weight for weeks, then start the slow drop again.
Big fast losses are great, but how often do they remain? It's diet, exercise and life style for long term change.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

after such a big loss last week ,im still happy to have only lost 2 this week!i am now at the weight i was last known at when i was lying in a hospital bed in utmb 9 years ago when the had to weigh me in the bed cause i was so sick.anything starting now below this is at least 20-25 years since i have weighed lesser! felling great ,,,,,,, in last week @ 317 ,in this week @ 315! 111 pounds lesser since june and going down! 4 months before being weighed in that bed when admitted to the hospital i was almost 500 pounds! byee fatty ,,lol!


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Still stuck at 216# , Dang it sad2sm :hairout:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Roundman --- CONGRATULATIONS on your great progress!!!


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

*wow*

Okay so i kinda well not kinda i did fall off the wagon a while back after loosing 30 or so pounds pretty quick. Was hard to stay motivated when my old lady wasn't and she would always want ice cream at 9 at night and I couldn't say no i mean if she gets a sonic blast why can't I right. Anyway Gained some of the weight back less than ten pounds but enough to push me back up to 303 started at i think 320 something went down to 290 something. Anyway she finally realized that she needed to loose weight too or else she was going to have to buy a whole new wardrobe with money we don't have. I didn't really want to join a gym but it seems like that is the only way she would get motivated so who am I to say no. Joined on Sunday and have gone every day all week now. This is the longest she has stuck with a exercise program in a long arse time so I am hopeing she can continue it because I know I can. Have been getting up at five and doing cardio and weights every morning alternating upper and lower body. As of today i am 302 with a goal weight of 220 or less. Hope this time we can both stick to it and am glad to be posting back on the board.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

I weighed in at 214.4 lbs. just now! Way to go people on posting and keep trying to stick with it. If you slide off a bit, don't let it get you down-get back on the program and don't look back.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

ROUNDMAN CONGRATULATIONS!! 
All of you are trying and making progress. Remember if you don't change life styles your going to end up in a hospital like I did.
Well done all.


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

weighed in 179 - 16lbs down 9lbs to go.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

308, down another 6 from last time. Hopefully just another week or 2 to drop below the 300 mark! Probably about 4-5 years since I was in the 200's.

Jeff


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Way to go Brew!!! Keep after it bud.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

seemed like a long week but i jus pray i can keep seeing results as ive been enjoying week after week, in fer the long haul , uhh huh!







, last week @ 315 ,in this week @ 310 , bye bye fat-so!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

*GREAT!*


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Same is earlier this week but I'm okay with that since i haven't really been changing my diet and i have also included weights in my exercise routine.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

bigcountryjc said:


> Same is earlier this week but I'm okay with that since i haven't really been changing my diet and i have also included weights in my exercise routine.


That's OK, just avoid gainong it back.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

a little extra yard work this week helped shed a couple extra pounds. jus 5 more to be under 300,, woo-hoo! in fer the long haul- yep! less an lesser feeling hungry every week! last week @ 310, in this week @ 304 !


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Still stuck at 216#. Although , I'm just hardheaded enough to stay with it and get closer to my goal of 200#


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

I did not post last week as I still was at 218.4, but now I am at 217.8. I have about another 32 pounds to my goal weight of 185. Slowly, but surely I am still losing the fat and I aim to keep it off for good!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Been almost 1 year since I lost 115 pounds and over a year since I cut my hair, I make quite the skinny hippy


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Been 2 weeks since I weighed in...But made it on Friday this week (11:57pm)! Down to 185 even from 199.5 on Jan 4th.... Not bad but still got 15-20lb to go!

T-BONE


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

down to 301 from 347


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

continuing success on my long but not so enjoyable but satisfying journey! last week @ 304, in this week in @ 299 !


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

roundman said:


> continuing success on my long but not so enjoyable but satisfying journey! last week @ 304, in this week in @ 299 !


Way to go roundman - it must feel great to break the 300 barrier!


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

Weighed in this morning at 176.5 - down 18.5 lbs from the start. I have been averaging about a 1lb drop a week. Goal is 170.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Keep it up guys, your doing good.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

216.8 lbs. and hoping to break below the 200 pound barrier in a couple of months. The water in the swimming pool is finally warm enough to go in and do laps!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

it's been a tough week for me! last friday i thought i would go ahead and have a meal etc,, and that was a mistake, then my landlord brings me something to eat sat. and it took me till tuesday to get back to where i was last friday morning. i just couldnt get back into my usual grove thing. but, 1 pound loss is what it is and ill take it anyway i can!, getting back on track and it jus isnt worth the pleasure and fun to get off track, which ill probably do again but it will be awhile! last week @ 299 , in this week @ 298,,,


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Roundman,
Your not the only one and I wish I could loose a pound a week.


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

weighed in at 174 - 21 down 4 to go. Had to buy new pants -


----------



## westendwilla (Nov 10, 2006)

I am new to this thread, but I have lost 25 pounds as of this morning since January 5.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

westendwilla said:


> I am new to this thread, but I have lost 25 pounds as of this morning since January 5.


Very Good


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Forgot to post last week but was down another pound at 184...Same weight this week.

199.5 - 184= Down 15.5 since Jan 4th (not bad considering I have not worked out in 6 weeks due to Bronchitis and sinus/upper respiratory infection - today is my last day for antibiotics. Never took antibiotics longer than 10 days, much less 6 weeks!). If the Dr clears me today I will be working out again with all this healthy eating and can maybe average 2lbs per week like the first 6 weeks!

Great job everyone!
T-BONE


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

got back on track! took too long to make it over my food spasms, tried just a little more this week. got tired of walking and walked more. pay off is last week @ 298, in this week @ 290,, yeaa!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

My hats off to ya roundman. Glad to see the great progress you're making. 
Won't be long and you'll have to change your name here.........lol


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Darn it, your going to be thinner than I am!:biggrin:

Congratulations.


----------



## Travelingwithbuddy (May 6, 2009)

O.k., I'm in... not much compared to you fat guys (LOL), but maybe you might need a little feminine encouragement. The truth... I am 135 and I want to be back to 125. More than that I want my thighs to stop rubbing against each other and when I ride my bike I want my thighs to stop hitting my stomach (4 kids eons ago). If women are like me, they get depressed  Summer is here and I want to wear short shorts. I just recently had to buy a swimsuit in the old lady section to hide my fat thighs. 

Now start posting your fat a** photos so I can see a before and after.
Post your weight now and your "real" goal weight. 
I'll keep a log.
How's this for starters...
YOU GO BOYZ!!! YOU CAN DO IT, I WANT TO SEE A SEXY MAN PHOTO, SO GET TO WORK, NOW!!! 
You women too!!! Let's see that flat stomach again.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

im feeling a little 60's this morning. i mean this weight loss thing is far out man! im just going on and groovin with this thang, i mean can you dig it? my weight loss is just freaking me out! i even had a couple days of steak off the grill with sides and just kept it all in moderation! last weeks weigh in @ 290, in this week @ 284, 8 more pounds and ill be @ the - 150 mark! so ill jus keep on truckin !


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

:cheers::cheers:
Good for you!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

feel like the lone ranger on this thread! dont see many left, but im still here and ROLLING on ! short and sweet , in last week @ 284 ,in this week @ 279! 3 more and ill have shed 150 pounds since i started! in for the long haul! if i continue the way i want ill be at my target by my birthday on oct. 22!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

That's GREAT!!!!!
I'm stalled again.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

well someone sent me a pm to see if i had a before and after picture to show my progress and maybe inspire some others to get on the bandwagon,lol,, well im not one for taking pictures especilly of my own fat self which a now photo is not a problem. but i wasnt sure utmb would release the photo they took for a before surgery photo,,,,, drum roll,,, well i got a frontal picture and a side BUT i shall have to get a now picture taken and shall try to do this in the next week and will post on next fridays weigh in,, stay tuned! lol, in the meantime ,, go kill some snappers yall!


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

well i started at 347 and i am down to 290 still got a ways to go to get to 220-my goal


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

have been stuck on 173 for a couple of weeks - at least I am not gaining and I am close to my goal of 170 - I may even go for 165 now. Started off at 195. 

It has been all about diet/changing lifestyle and a moderate amount of exercise. I look at it this way - 700+ calories in a margarita - equates to an hour and a half of the elliptical machine - basic cost benefit analysis. If i decide to splurge I cut back the next few days and really watch what I eat and drink.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Started 4/1 at 242.....this a.m. 212# no beer /no burgers /no burritos..lots of tuna/talipia/salad


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Keep it up people, your doing well. I'm at another stall point, but I'm not gaining.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

My weight loss has stalled out due to falling off the wagon, but I will get back on the program to meet my goal of 185 by the end of summer. I am still at 220.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Well, haven't posted in a while... I am still at 184, but started mixing in heavy weightlifting 2 weeks ago (no excuse - should have still been losing).. Too much partying on the weekends is killing my 5 days of cardio and 3 days of weightlifting. Gotta trim back on the weekend food/drink!

T-BONE


----------



## westendwilla (Nov 10, 2006)

Now I have lost 29 1/2 pounds since January 5. I don't post here often, but just watned to update. Great job everyone!


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

hit the scales and weighed in at 171 - 1lb from my original goal. 24lbs lost over 6 months - I have had some ups and downs but this has been the most weight I have ever lost and the longest I have ever kept it off. It has been a real lifestyle change - kind of like when I quit smoking after I graduated from college. I am now about the same weight I was in high school - however not quite the same shape. 

New goal is 165 - and better shape. Up until now my regimen has mostly been diet and cardio twice a week. Now that I have lost the weight I am going to focus more on weights and cardio/swimming.

Brasos


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*A little late to the game, but...*

I've done the weightloss challenge on here in years past, but this year would've been the most important. I got up to 202 when I was preggers with my baby girl, (from a near all-time low of 135!) and she's now 7 months old and I have 8 lbs to go to get to my "normal weight" and 13 lbs to go to get to my "preferred weight". It has been a long row to how. It aint coming off easy at all. I'm back to running every night, weight training, just started swimming. I'm soooooo tired!

To top it all off....hubby tells me "I don't know what you're killing yourself for, you're just going to gain more weight when you get pregnant again".

Uggghhh....men!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

manage to lose 5 more in the last week again! last week @ 279 and in this week @ 274 , pictures taken yesterday at 275 and the 16th will be my 1 year since the 426 picture was taken for weight loss surgery by the clinic which is now on hold! the first pictures i was wearing 3-4 xxxxl shirt and pant, the second im in a xl, i started out with a goal of 225 set for dec. 09 now i may try for 200! enjoy the pictures , i am!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Congratulations to all who have stuck to their weight loss plans but Roundman, you have definitely earned the prize for your dedication to achieving your goal.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

brasos said:


> hit the scales and weighed in at 171 - 1lb from my original goal. 24lbs lost over 6 months - I have had some ups and downs but this has been the most weight I have ever lost and the longest I have ever kept it off. It has been a real lifestyle change - kind of like when I quit smoking after I graduated from college. I am now about the same weight I was in high school - however not quite the same shape.
> 
> New goal is 165 - and better shape. Up until now my regimen has mostly been diet and cardio twice a week. Now that I have lost the weight I am going to focus more on weights and cardio/swimming.
> 
> Brasos


Hang in there, your doing well.



shallowgal said:


> I've done the weightloss challenge on here in years past, but this year would've been the most important. I got up to 202 when I was preggers with my baby girl, (from a near all-time low of 135!) and she's now 7 months old and I have 8 lbs to go to get to my "normal weight" and 13 lbs to go to get to my "preferred weight". It has been a long row to how. It aint coming off easy at all. I'm back to running every night, weight training, just started swimming. I'm soooooo tired!
> 
> To top it all off....hubby tells me "I don't know what you're killing yourself for, you're just going to gain more weight when you get pregnant again".
> 
> Uggghhh....men!


 Keep working at it girl, my wife went through the same problems many years ago, it takes time and effort, then a lifestyle change.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

roundman said:


> manage to lose 5 more in the last week again! last week @ 279 and in this week @ 274 , pictures taken yesterday at 275 and the 16th will be my 1 year since the 426 picture was taken for weight loss surgery by the clinic which is now on hold! the first pictures i was wearing 3-4 xxxxl shirt and pant, the second im in a xl, i started out with a goal of 225 set for dec. 09 now i may try for 200! enjoy the pictures , i am!


Daym,you lost a bunch and I'll bet you feel much better.
Keep it up.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

*nothings changed! STILL LOSING!*

just want to thank god thank ive have been so fortunate to be able to lose the weight ive been losing week after week! i know i have been working hard and getting more compliments in the neighborhood and have noticed more people walking after they have watched me shed the pounds! that said was able to pull off 5 more pounds in the last week. seem to be stuck on 5 a week and i think thats great and i will take that over 0-4 ! thanks for all the ecouragment and comments yall! last week @ 274 , in this week @ 269!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

I wish to heck I could loose 5 a week.

Good job my friend.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

*not going to sugarcoat this!*

i was a complete failure on my weight loss this last week! first of all , how do i tell my landlord in a nice way not to make me food!? please pray for me to be stronger! but this week 5 out of 7 days they came here to do work around the house and with the kids outta school they bring them too and cook and feel they need to bring me huge portions as if im starving and i at first beg say i dont want it and after insisting i take it and jus cant seem to throw it away and get weak and end up eating ,, 
they are jus super nice! when i try to explain it doesnt fit in with my diet she will argue that it is diet food then im like im on a crash diet im trying to lose faster , its diet food, rice and chicken samiches on seseame bun isnt diet to me. i guess im going to start throwing it out but if i even take it to begin with i might fall cause she is such a good cook. like yesterday she brought me a huge plate and cooked me a bag of meatballs precooked to make speggetti with cause shes like were going to disney world for 10 days so we wont be around . maybe since i live alone single she thinks i dont eat ok? also it has been so hot i havent walked as much this last week!
gotta try harder and hope fully, forget that! next week iwill get back to the - side again! last week @ 269, this week @ 272 ,,,,+3. thanks all!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Don't beat yourself up*

RM:

I have been very inconsistant posting since I lost my job in January, but I have been watching your progress. A week doesn't make the diet.

Man, you have inspired us all!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Jimmy,
Stop worrying about a minor slip, I've been batteling a three pound loss/gain for a month.
You doing good, heck you doing excellent!


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Roundman,

You have done a great job. Gaining 3 pounds is not the end of the world, and is nothing to be concerned about, especially in light of how much weight you have lost . I can just think about food and gain 3 pounds. Take a deep breath and thank yourself for all of the progress you have made.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

was a very tough week and i doubled up on my program to get back to the losing side again and with this heat it wasnt fun! my water intake is like 2 extra bottles of water aday but im not p-ing it out like i was and have stopped dropping 3-4 pounds during the night now to just 1/2 to 1 lb. put my foot down on the landlord bringing me food and hasnt really worked, but ive been strong about it and have haeld my ground, that being said , last week @ 272 , in this week @ 266! it was june 19th when i weighed in @ 269 , just too much hard work to lose it back when you gain it soo easy! eveyone have a happy and SAFE 4th of july!!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Good job Jimmy.
You becareful about drinking enough, heat stroke will catch you unawares.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

this last week was a very good week for me BUT i worked very hard to lose the weight i did. my calories count was sat , the 4th:1070,sun:530,mon:550,tues:520,wed:452,thurs:47 2,,at least half of the week i doubled my exercise routine. my landlords being gone to disney world may have helped without her cooking, maybe i jus came off my plateau.anyway its starting to set in that im so very close to my goal from over a year ago, i knew when i started this that it would take a year an more to reach it but now im starting to see the light towards the end, my water must have finally got my body thinking its back to where it should be as im not going like a race horse anymore, kinda nice to sleep all thru the night without going several times.did some reading online about that and says when you first started drinking lots of water that your body will react like that until it flushes out all them toxins etc,,thanks for listining and your support!with all that said , was @ 266 last week, in this week @ 258







! __________________
promise to self: i will never let myself go back to that big tub of lard!


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

roundman said:


> this last week was a very good week for me BUT i worked very hard to lose the weight i did. my calories count was sat , the 4th:1070,sun:530,mon:550,tues:520,wed:452,thurs:47 2,,at least half of the week i doubled my exercise routine. my landlords being gone to disney world may have helped without her cooking, maybe i jus came off my plateau.anyway its starting to set in that im so very close to my goal from over a year ago, i knew when i started this that it would take a year an more to reach it but now im starting to see the light towards the end, my water must have finally got my body thinking its back to where it should be as im not going like a race horse anymore, kinda nice to sleep all thru the night without going several times.did some reading online about that and says when you first started drinking lots of water that your body will react like that until it flushes out all them toxins etc,,thanks for listining and your support!with all that said , was @ 266 last week, in this week @ 258
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keep it up bro!


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

Finally reached my original goal of 170. Started at 195 - I weighed in this morning at 168. Averaged about a pound a week - anyone can do it.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Roundman, I just stumbled on this thread today, and I want to personally pat you on the back, you have done what millions of people across the country wish they could do and your doing it for the right reason--YOURSELF! You have inspired me to get up off my butt and lose a little. I was 251 a couple of weeks ago at my last Dr. visit so I will just get on the bandwagon and see how I do--CONGRATS AGAIN!:cheers: I'm with you on the couple of beers a day.


----------



## Tesamon (Oct 27, 2005)

*-60, 40 to go*

Well it has been a while since my last post Started at 278 was in the 254 range when this thread started down to 218 now headed for the 178 range so I can brag about lossing 100 lbs.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Very Good Jimmy.


----------



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

way to go jimmy....this is my first post in a while ...down to 199 from heart attack weight of 248 and lovin it.....i think i am going to try for 180 and see how i feel and look.....your all doin great...keep up the good work


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

was another hot, hard, frustrating week.i know i should be (seem) like a lot happier about losing all this weight and i ambut IM HUNGRY







, my small calorie count is making me a little weaker it seems,,, last sat. it was648, sun:545,mon:431,tues:563,weds:373,thurs:430, i think im going to try to have some protein tonight like a steak and baked tater, i dont know how much i can eat cause seems like my stummy is much smaller now as a bowl of soup yesterday filled me up! see if i can talk myself into it or out today? maybe a smoothie with fresh strawberries and almonds and fat free milk! yummy!! my landlords are back but ive yet to see them, please dont bring food!







,, anyway i had another great week as far as losing! my scale this morning said 250.8 and i always check twice jus to make sure! so thats another 7-8 pounds for the week!







__________________
promise to self: i will never let myself go back to that big tub of lard!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Just read this, way to go all of you that have lost. I quit drinking 2 moths ago, I started a workout routine 6 weeks ago and started to watch what I eat. I eat several small "snack" during the day and am drinking alot of fluids to keep the metabolism going. Cut out all unnecessary sugar, wasn't hard I never ate many sweets anyways, of course cut way down on fat and being reasonable with carbs. But I have upped my protein intake. Have to be careful since I get gout, so I have cut out red meat mostly, once a week I'll eat it. I supplement with whey isolate protein powder.

I know what I weighed the day I quit drinking, but I am not watching the scale, have yet to step back on. I am just watching how clothes fit and I feel. IMO watching your weight pound by pound is a bad idea, it can just bum you out when you don't lose as much as you expect at that time. I feel great now, makes it harder to eat out, but it is just a change that I had to make. My labs love all the fruit in the house,lol, they love some nana's!

I didn't start with you guys after the new year, wish I did but I just wasn't ready, I am now. I have a goal, it seems insurmountable, but I will not quit until I win. Better late than never, right?


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I really haven't been tracking my weight loss but I can say that in late Feb I tipped the scales at 244 and today tipped the scales at 228.

It was pretty much cutting out fast foot almost entirely. Now if I could just kick the cokes I'm sure I'd probably drop another 5-10 pounds easy.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Well it has been a while since i have posted on here but I have lost some more weight was 325 at the beginning of the year and am now at 288.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

rsmith said:


> I am in! 265# on the nurses scale at work. I was 335# two years ago. I have found it is easer to lose one pound every week or two than 10 lbs. a month. I use to lose 10 and then gain 15. The minute I feel full I quit eating and I try to watch what I am eating. I have thrown many a vendor supplied tacos away half eaten. Also every time I lose 5 lbs. I treat myself to a pint of Blue Bell Pecan Praline ice-cream. I just had to change my eating habits but still eat stuff that tastes good.
> When I got out of Marine Boot Camp in 1968 at 220 lbs. the weight charts listed me at 190 lbs. In those days the Marines did not graduate fat recruits. I would just like to see 230 or 240.


Now at 237# and losing the weight is getting easier every month.


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

Still hanging at 166. Total weight loss 29lbs.


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*Losing weight*



John Galt said:


> Who else is in?
> 
> I wasn't serious last year.


I have started losing weight and I would love to get to 180 lbs (I started three weeks ago at 201).

I am now three weeks into my diet.

I have lost 9 pounds by cutting the portions and trying to eat less fatty foods but my biggest help so far was that I cut soda's out 100 percent. I was drinking 5 to 6 Dr. Pepper a day and I am sure that was alot of wasted calories . I sure miss them though and in my opinion the Diet Dr. Pepper is not as good so I am drinking unsweet tea and water (Blah), but I am determined to get down in weight.

My next step will to be to pick up exercising again. I am past the caffenine headache and shakes so I might be able to get out and at least walk again. Running is out because it hurts my back but I can walk for 20 minutes or half and hour. Heck I might even do some ab work. 

Jimmy


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I went for a check up and the doc told me to lose weight. I am 6'4" and 245lb @ 38yrs. She said I need to be around 190lbs. I says doc I will look like a skeleton. She said my weight was considered obese. I dont know if I can lose 50Lbs but I'm shooting for 220 and I think its do-able..... 5 down in 3days... 20 more to go...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

im still doing my walking but a month ago i just couldnt stand starving myself anymore, started feeling weaker, etc, so i started eating again , first week i ate my [email protected]@ off, 2end week i gained back almost 20 pounds instantly! got feeling better, and has been to hot to go the way i was going, im eating good food and feeling great and went to the dr. yesterday for a checkup and was at 275. been at that for 2 weeks now. long as im eating right and walking everyday im staying right there. still want to lose to get to 200-225 by december and as soon as it cools off a little bit more ill pick up the pace and knock off some more food , right now im doing around 2000 calories a day, still drinking 4 16oz bottles of water a day , but at this point im feeling better, happier ,full and content, and still happy with my 151 pound loss so far!, good luck yall.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Just hold it there for a while then start again.

Jerry


----------

